# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit, syksy 2022

## kuukanko

Nobina on tilannut 70 uutta BYD:iä HSL-alueelle, jotka toimitetaan kesällä 2022. Busseista 42 on 13-metrisiä ja 28 15-metrisiä. BYD:n tiedote

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nobina on tilannut 70 uutta BYD:iä HSL-alueelle, jotka toimitetaan kesällä 2022. Busseista 42 on 13-metrisiä ja 28 15-metrisiä. BYD:n tiedote


Mille linjoille?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:57 ----------

Aika paljon Bydiä tulee kyllä. Se on ainakin selvä juttu että niiden tieltä poistuu kaikki loput Volvo 8500LE:t ja kenties ehkä jopa myös kaikki ei-Euro6-päästöiset 8900LE:t. Toivottavasti niistä kuitenkin jäis edes muutaman yksilö ajoon. Vähiks käyvät kyllä Volvot tällä kyseisellä ruotsalaisfirmalla, joka ei ole niitä hankkinut lainkaan sitten 2015.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mille linjoille?


Varsin todennäköisesti linjoille 79 - 89, luultavasti jokunen muuallekin. Sitä vastoin linjojen 52, 53, 56 ja 57 tarvitsema kalusto ei varmaan sisälly vielä tähän, odottaahaan kyseisestä kohteesta tehty valitus vielä Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisua. En ole mistään lukenut, onko poikittaislinjojen paketista solmittu väliaikaista liikennöintisopimusta, mutta sellainen voisi olla todennäköinen, kun Markkinaoikeuden päästöstä voidaan joutua odottamaan vielä jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Miska

> Varsin todennäköisesti linjoille 79 - 89, luultavasti jokunen muuallekin.


Ja se muualle lienee linjojen 212, 213 ja 502 uusi sopimus, minne noita tarjottiinkin. Todennäköisesti noita tullaan näkemään muillakin linjoilla, koska hankittavat autot ovat A2- ja C-tyyppiä, jolloin ne käyvät suurimpaan osaan Nobinan operoimasta liikenteestä.

----------


## MB1

Onko niin, että HSL ei vaadi tarjottua kalustoa juuri tarjottuun sopimukseen, vaan riittää, että tarjottu kalusto tullee HSL-liikenteeseen ?

----------


## pehkonen

> Onko niin, että HSL ei vaadi tarjottua kalustoa juuri tarjottuun sopimukseen, vaan riittää, että tarjottu kalusto tullee HSL-liikenteeseen ?


Eikös se mene niin, että sopimukseen tarjouttua kalustoa vastaavaa voi käyttää kohteessa ilman sanktioita.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ja se muualle lienee linjojen 212, 213 ja 502 uusi sopimus, minne noita tarjottiinkin. Todennäköisesti noita tullaan näkemään muillakin linjoilla, koska hankittavat autot ovat A2- ja C-tyyppiä, jolloin ne käyvät suurimpaan osaan Nobinan operoimasta liikenteestä.


HSL tarjouspyynnön mukaan tuolla sais olla diesel kalustoakin, toki jos nobina tarjosi sähköä, varmaan ne si hankki sitä.

----------


## kuukanko

HelB on tilannut elokuuksi 2022 Ojangon liikenteeseen 61 Volvo 7900E:tä. Niistä 19 on niveliä, 34 A1:tä ja 8 A2:ta (joka tosin Volvon nykytuotteilla on 12-metrinen, ainoa ero A1:een on takaovi ja sen myötä pienempi istumapaikkamäärä).

----------


## Eppu

> HelB on tilannut elokuuksi 2022 Ojangon liikenteeseen 61 Volvo 7900E:tä. Niistä 19 on niveliä, 34 A1:tä ja 8 A2:ta (joka tosin Volvon nykytuotteilla on 12-metrinen, ainoa ero A1:een on takaovi ja sen myötä pienempi istumapaikkamäärä).


No nyt kuullostaa hyvältä! Ei sitten jää käteen samoja ongelmia mitä nobinalla on näiden kiinalaisten "laatutuotteiden" kanssa. Sikälikin erikoista, että sähköllä kulkevia telibusseja ei edelleenkään ole saatavana kuin muutamalta valmistajalta, eikä Volvo ole yksi niistä.

----------


## JT

> No nyt kuullostaa hyvältä! Ei sitten jää käteen samoja ongelmia mitä nobinalla on näiden kiinalaisten "laatutuotteiden" kanssa. Sikälikin erikoista, että sähköllä kulkevia telibusseja ei edelleenkään ole saatavana kuin muutamalta valmistajalta, eikä Volvo ole yksi niistä.


Tarkoitatko, että Volvon sähköbussit ovat täysin ongelmattomia vai että niissä on eri ongelmat kuin kiinalaisissa sähköbusseissa?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> HelB on tilannut elokuuksi 2022 Ojangon liikenteeseen 61 Volvo 7900E:tä. Niistä 19 on niveliä, 34 A1:tä ja 8 A2:ta (joka tosin Volvon nykytuotteilla on 12-metrinen, ainoa ero A1:een on takaovi ja sen myötä pienempi istumapaikkamäärä).


Kuulin samaa itsekin pari päivää sitten varikolla, että kaikki sähköbussit tulisivat Volvolta. Ja niin ne tulevatkin - hyvä niln! Meinaan se 2-akselinen joka oli 23:lla oli tosi hyvä ajaa. Harmi vain, että pääsin ajaa sitä kerran.

----------


## LimoSWN

> No nyt kuullostaa hyvältä! Ei sitten jää käteen samoja ongelmia mitä nobinalla on näiden kiinalaisten "laatutuotteiden" kanssa. Sikälikin erikoista, että sähköllä kulkevia telibusseja ei edelleenkään ole saatavana kuin muutamalta valmistajalta, eikä Volvo ole yksi niistä.


Jos autojen linjakilpi ongelmaa meinaat, se ei johdu Nobinasta, vaan HSL ja sen alihankkija, kuten toisessa ketjussa mainittu ajeli useampi PL Yutong  myös kilvet pimeinä, koska alihankkija päätti laittaa uuden päivityksen kesken ruuhka-aikaa. Toki niissä muitakin ongelmia ollut.

----------


## Karosa

> HelB on tilannut elokuuksi 2022 Ojangon liikenteeseen 61 Volvo 7900E:tä. Niistä 19 on niveliä, 34 A1:tä ja 8 A2:ta (joka tosin Volvon nykytuotteilla on 12-metrinen, ainoa ero A1:een on takaovi ja sen myötä pienempi istumapaikkamäärä).


Ymmärsin että nykyään A2 on olemassa 13-metrisenä, sitä ei vain ole tehty vielä ainuttakaan yksilöä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ymmärsin että nykyään A2 on olemassa 13-metrisenä, sitä ei vain ole tehty vielä ainuttakaan yksilöä.


Volvon sivuston mukaan on 12.0, 18.0, 18.7 metriset sähköversiot. https://www.volvobuses.com/fi/city-a...fications.html

----------


## Wreith

> No nyt kuullostaa hyvältä! Ei sitten jää käteen samoja ongelmia mitä nobinalla on näiden kiinalaisten "laatutuotteiden" kanssa.


Mistä tiedät? Taas yksi argumentti, jossa ei ole päätä eikä häntää.


Palaten tuohon helb:in tilaukseen... on ihan mukava nähdä vähän variaatiota sähköbussirintamalla. Toivotaan, että nivelet tulevat myös keskiakselivedolla.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mielenkiintoista jos A2-malliseksi voidaan nykyään luokitella myös versio, jossa on vähemmän istumapaikkoja kuin saman mallin A1-versiossa eikä ole käytännössä yhtään sen suurempi kuin A1-versio vaikka näin monesti ajatellaan. Tai onkohan tää kenties Volvolla vain väliaikaiskäytäntö siihen asti kunnes isoveli 8900LE:stä julkaistaan sähkömalli (jonka myötä Volvollakin on sähköteli saatavilla) joka varmasti tapahtuu lähivuosina tai kenties jo tän vuoden aikana?

----------


## vristo

> Toivotaan, että nivelet tulevat myös keskiakselivedolla.


Kyllä Volvo 7900 Electric Articulated on myös "takaa työntävä". 

Täällä haikaillaan keskimoottoristen Volvo B10MA-55-nivelbussien perään, jossa veto oli keskiakselilla. Voin sanoa muutamankin ylämäen Helsingin alueella, johon ne jäivät automaattisesti jumiin ja linkkuun kun liukkaat keliolosuhteet yllättivät. Lauttasaarentien alkupään ylämäki päästiin ylös kerran niin, että kuulutettiin matkustajille, että siirtyvät mahdollisimman moni vetävän keskiakselin kohdalle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Täällä haikaillaan keskimoottoristen Volvo B10MA-55-nivelbussien perään, jossa veto oli keskiakselilla.


Minä ainakin tulkitsin Wreithin viestin sanan "myös" toiveena siitä, että keskiakseliveto olisi taka-akselivedon lisäksi. Ylipäätään vain yhdellä akselilla vetävät nivelet tuntuvat olevan ongelmissa liukkailla.

----------


## vristo

> Minä ainakin tulkitsin Wreithin viestin sanan "myös" toiveena siitä, että keskiakseliveto olisi taka-akselivedon lisäksi. Ylipäätään vain yhdellä akselilla vetävät nivelet tuntuvat olevan ongelmissa liukkailla.


Joo. Sähköisten nivelbussien valmistajat eivät tunnu kovin halukkasti kertovan yksityiskohtia tuotteittensa vetotavasta.

Volvon teknisistä tiedoista löysin tämän:

----------


## petteri

> Minä ainakin tulkitsin Wreithin viestin sanan "myös" toiveena siitä, että keskiakseliveto olisi taka-akselivedon lisäksi. Ylipäätään vain yhdellä akselilla vetävät nivelet tuntuvat olevan ongelmissa liukkailla.


2x6 vs 4x6 vs 6x6 vetotavan kustannuserot eivät ole kovin isot sähköisellä voimansiirrolla, joten jos halutaan lisää liikkumiskykyä talvikeleillä kannattanee kaikki pyörät laittaa vetämään. Toki kun pohjoisessa Kiinassa on talvella kuivaa ja vähäsateista ja siis aika vähän jäätä ja lunta, vaikka pakkasta riittääkin, kiinalaiset mallit ovat kaksivetoisia, mutta eiköhän vetävämmätkin mallit tilaamalla järjesty.

----------


## Prompter

> Joo. Sähköisten nivelbussien valmistajat eivät tunnu kovin halukkasti kertovan yksityiskohtia tuotteittensa vetotavasta.
> 
> Volvon teknisistä tiedoista löysin tämän:


Ainakin Volvo-bussien virallinen sivusto sanoo nivelmallisten bussien moottorin tehoksi 2 x 200 kW, joten olettaisin sekä keski- että taka-akselien vetävän. 12-metrisessä moottorin teho kun on vain (1 x) 200 kW.

----------


## Makke93

> HelB on tilannut elokuuksi 2022 Ojangon liikenteeseen 61 Volvo 7900E:tä. Niistä 19 on niveliä, 34 A1:tä ja 8 A2:ta (joka tosin Volvon nykytuotteilla on 12-metrinen, ainoa ero A1:een on takaovi ja sen myötä pienempi istumapaikkamäärä).


Onko Helb:lle tulossa vielä jonkin toisen valmistajan sähkö-A1:iä, kun se on tarjonnut pakettiin 40kpl ja tuossa on vain 34? Nopeasti automääristä laskien paketti on pienentynyt kuudella pätkällä, mutta vaikka nuo olisivat kaikki vähennetty pienestä sähkökalustosta, niin 34 pientä 7900E:tä olisi vain juuri liikenteen verran eikä ollenkaan varakalustoa.

----------


## canis lupus

> Onko Helb:lle tulossa vielä jonkin toisen valmistajan sähkö-A1:iä, kun se on tarjonnut pakettiin 40kpl ja tuossa on vain 34? Nopeasti automääristä laskien paketti on pienentynyt kuudella pätkällä, mutta vaikka nuo olisivat kaikki vähennetty pienestä sähkökalustosta, niin 34 pientä 7900E:tä olisi vain juuri liikenteen verran eikä ollenkaan varakalustoa.


Onhan Helbillä 6 kpl Linkkereitä. Liekö ne sitten nämä loput

----------


## huusmik

> Onhan Helbillä 6 kpl Linkkereitä. Liekö ne sitten nämä loput


Mietityttää vain se että mikä on niiden tilanne nyt. Tutkan mukaan vain 1612 on ollut liikenteessä heinäkuun 2021 jälkeen.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Mietityttää vain se että mikä on niiden tilanne nyt. Tutkan mukaan vain 1612 on ollut liikenteessä heinäkuun 2021 jälkeen.


Toisaalta HelB ei tarjonnut yhtäkään sähkö-A2:sta alunperin, eli on mahdollista, että A2:sia näkyy myös A1-linjoilla. Tuon avulla HelB voisi ainakin saada hieman enemmän liikkumavaraa kalustovalinnoissa.

----------


## Makke93

> Toisaalta HelB ei tarjonnut yhtäkään sähkö-A2:sta alunperin, eli on mahdollista, että A2:sia näkyy myös A1-linjoilla. Tuon avulla HelB voisi ainakin saada hieman enemmän liikkumavaraa kalustovalinnoissa.


Nuo 8 sähkö-A2:sta taitavat kuitenkin olla menossa kuuden tarjotun energiatehokkaan Euro6-A2:n hommaa hoitamaan. Vanhempi tuohon sopiva kalusto vaikuttaa olevan aika hyvin kiinni HelB:n muissa sopimuksissa ja muutenkin tarjottu vanha kalusto näyttää olevan jo nyt Ojangon linjoilla väliaikaisen sopimuksen ajoja tekemässä.

Linkkereiden käyttöä tuolla epäilen myös. Pirkkolaan on saatu juuri latauspiste rakennetuksi ja paketin liikenne ei kai muuten tarvitse pikalatureita kuin nivelten osalta, eikä paketin linjoja ole oikein muita jakamassa päätepysäkkejä 570:n kanssa kuin 97/V ja 587 Mellunmäessä. Ja noista jälkimmäinen taitaa olla liian pitkä, että sitä voisi Linkkereillä ajaa vain yhdellä laturilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> 34 pientä 7900E:tä olisi vain juuri liikenteen verran eikä ollenkaan varakalustoa.


Tämä on HelB:n ensimmäinen kunnollinen sähköbussihankinta (en laske Linkkereitä sellaiseksi). Voihan olla, että HelB ei hanki sähköjä vara-autoiksi (paitsi 570:lle, jolle vaadittiin sopimusehdoissakin kaksi sähköniveltä vara-autoiksi), vaan käyttää vara-autoina vanhoja dieseleitään.

HSL antaa kalustonkäytöstä sanktioita, jos sähköillä ajetaan vähemmän kilometrejä kuin mitä niillä on tarjottu. Siihen tuo tässä tapauksessa liikkumavaraa, että dieseleinä tarjotut uudet A2:t tulevatkin sähköinä, jolloin sähköllä ajettuja kilometrejä tullee tarpeeksi vaikka vara-autoina olisikin dieseleitä.

----------


## vristo

> Ainakin Volvo-bussien virallinen sivusto sanoo nivelmallisten bussien moottorin tehoksi 2 x 200 kW, joten olettaisin sekä keski- että taka-akselien vetävän. 12-metrisessä moottorin teho kun on vain (1 x) 200 kW.


No siis onhan nivel-BYDissäkin 2×150, mutta vain taka-akseli vetää. Samaten kaksiakselisissa BYDeissä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Nuo 8 sähkö-A2:sta taitavat kuitenkin olla menossa kuuden tarjotun energiatehokkaan Euro6-A2:n hommaa hoitamaan.


Niinpä muuten taitaa ollakin. Olin jo unohtanut, että HelB tarjosi uusia dieseleitä tuohon.

----------


## 8.6

7900:aa kun ei ilmeisesti saa 12 metrisenä, joten miten A2-vaatimus täytetään? HelBillä kokeilussa olleessa yksilössä on 38 istumapaikkaa. Jos etuovi tehdään yksilehtisenä, voidaan ehkä saada kaksi lisäpaikkaa, mutta takaovi vie ne.

----------


## kuukanko

HSL:n kalustovaatimuksissa on maininta:
_A2 ja D tyypin sähköbusseissa sallitaan 2 istuinpaikkaa alle vaatimusten, tämä lievennys on voimassa toistaiseksi. Tällä mahdollistetaan useamman kalustomerkin kelpoisuus kalustovaatimuksiin. Sähköbussit joissa on lievennyksen mukaiset määräykset kelpaavat myöhemmissä HSL:n kilpailukieroksilla. Istumapaikalla kalustovaatimuksissa tarkoitetaan matkustajaistuinta (ei klaffi- eikä kuljettajaistuinta)._

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No siis onhan nivel-BYDissäkin 2×150, mutta vain taka-akseli vetää. Samaten kaksiakselisissa BYDeissä.


Niin, Youtubessa on video, jossa näytetään Volvon sähkönivelen kokoonpanoa. Kyllä siitä sen käsityksen saa, että takana on kahden sähkömoottorin paketti, joka on kiinni vaihteistossa. Siitä menee sitten kardaani kohti vetävää akselia, joka on siis ajoneuvon takimmainen akseli. Toisaalta onhan tuolla teknisen erittelynkin puolella akselit listattu etu-, keski- ja vetäväksi akseliksi siinä kohdassa, johon on listattu suurimmat akselimassat.

BYDeissä on itse voimansiirtotekniikka kovin toisenlainen. Niissä näyttää olevan napamoottorit, sitä kautta saadaan siis kaksi moottoria vaikka olisi pikkuinen kaksiakselinenkin sähköbussi kyseessä. Napamoottoriratkaisussa toisen vetävän akselin lisääminen keskelle ei varmaan ole kovin hankala toteutettavaksi. Ja muunkinlaisilla voimansiirtotavoilla kahdella vetävällä akselilla varustettuja sähköbusseja on trollikkamaailmassa tehty vuosikymmenien ajan.

----------


## Wreith

> BYDeissä on itse voimansiirtotekniikka kovin toisenlainen. Niissä näyttää olevan napamoottorit, sitä kautta saadaan siis kaksi moottoria vaikka olisi pikkuinen kaksiakselinenkin sähköbussi kyseessä. Napamoottoriratkaisussa toisen vetävän akselin lisääminen keskelle ei varmaan ole kovin hankala toteutettavaksi. Ja muunkinlaisilla voimansiirtotavoilla kahdella vetävällä akselilla varustettuja sähköbusseja on trollikkamaailmassa tehty vuosikymmenien ajan.


Tätä mietinkin, että bydeihin varmaan olisi saanut napamoottorit keskellekkin. Volvojen tapauksessa ei minulla ole käryä asian suhteen, mutta jos tuo kardaani ja vaihteisto on ainoa vaihtoehto niin epäilen keskiakselivetoa edes mahdolliseksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Volvojen tapauksessa ei minulla ole käryä asian suhteen, mutta jos tuo kardaani ja vaihteisto on ainoa vaihtoehto niin epäilen keskiakselivetoa edes mahdolliseksi.


Jos keskimmäinenkin akseli halutaan vetäväksi kardaanin välityksellä, niin se onnistuu sijoittamalla toinen sähkömoottori ovettomalle puolelle omaan koteloonsa keskimmäisestä akselista vähän eteen päin. Kotelon päälle sijoitetaan istuimia kuten pyöräkoteloidenkin päälle. Lastenvaunutilalle löytyy hyvä paikka ovien puolelta. Saa lastenvaunutilan ovettomallekin puolelle, mutta sitten keskiovien ja sen vastapäähän laitettu lastenvaunutila sijoittuvat tavallaan melko eteen (siis jonkin matkan päähän keskimmäisestä akselista). Hessin johdinautoissa on tällainen järjestely tavallinen. Akkusähköbussi on ajoneuvoteknisesti varsin läheistä sukua trolleybusseille.

----------


## 8.6

> HSL:n kalustovaatimuksissa on maininta:
> _A2 ja D tyypin sähköbusseissa sallitaan 2 istuinpaikkaa alle vaatimusten, tämä lievennys on voimassa toistaiseksi. Tällä mahdollistetaan useamman kalustomerkin kelpoisuus kalustovaatimuksiin. Sähköbussit joissa on lievennyksen mukaiset määräykset kelpaavat myöhemmissä HSL:n kilpailukieroksilla. Istumapaikalla kalustovaatimuksissa tarkoitetaan matkustajaistuinta (ei klaffi- eikä kuljettajaistuinta)._


Muuten ihan ok, mutta nivelissä vaatimus asetettiin jo ennalta alhaiseksi. Esim. Ruotsissa monissa kokomatalissa kaasu-MANeissa on jopa 61 istumapaikkaa ja ovitus 2+2+2+0. Niissä taitaa olla vain kaksi lastenvaunupaikkaa, joten kolme lisää vievät kuusi istumapaikkaa ja ovat 15 senttiä pidempiä, jolla voi olla parhaimmillaan neljän paikan vaikutus. Tällöinkin jäljellä olisi vielä 51 paikkaa. Sähköbusseissa on tyypillisesti vähemmän paikkoja, mutta Volvo 7900EA:han saa ainakin 49 istumapaikkaa ja viisi lastenvaunupaikkaa 2+2+2+0-ovituksella, mikä on vielä mielestäni riittävä määrä. Vaatimukseksi olisi voitu laittaa edes 47 istumapaikkaa kuten teleissä eli sähköihin olisi vaadittu 45 paikkaa. Hankitut BYDit eivät olisi vaatimusta täyttäneet, muttei kaikkien merkkien tarvitsekaan kelvata. Eihän LIJ-kilvityskään toimi kuin Mobitecin/Luminatorin ja Telesten kilvissä, mutta silti sen toimivuutta vaaditaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HelB on tilannut elokuuksi 2022 Ojangon liikenteeseen 61 Volvo 7900E:tä. Niistä 19 on niveliä, 34 A1:tä ja 8 A2:ta (joka tosin Volvon nykytuotteilla on 12-metrinen, ainoa ero A1:een on takaovi ja sen myötä pienempi istumapaikkamäärä).


Tästä hankinnasta on julkaistu nyttemmin tiedote Volvon nettisivuilla.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tästä hankinnasta on julkaistu nyttemmin tiedote Volvon nettisivuilla.





> Käytävillä ja ovilla ei ole portaita, joka parantaa merkittävästi matkustajaturvallisuutta nopeatempoisessa kaupunkiliikenteessä.


Eli portaat parantavat matkustajaturvallisuutta?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eli portaat parantavat matkustajaturvallisuutta?


Volvon tiedotteessa virheellisesti valittu relatiivipronomini tuottaa tuollaisen ajatuksen. Korrelaattina varmaan on tarkoituksena olla koko päälause eikä vain ne portaat.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Volvon tiedotteessa virheellisesti valittu relatiivipronomini tuottaa tuollaisen ajatuksen. Korrelaattina varmaan on tarkoituksena olla koko päälause eikä vain ne portaat.


Varmaan tuo oli ideana, mutta onhan tuo hieman harhaanjohtava.

----------


## Lexa99

Häiritsee edelleen tuo "pantografi" -sanan käyttö. Meillähän oli jo niin hyvin toimiva "virroitin"...

----------


## Salomaa

> Eli portaat parantavat matkustajaturvallisuutta?


eli pitäisi olla  ...,_mikä parantaa matkustajaturvallisuutta._

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Kuulin samaa itsekin pari päivää sitten varikolla, että kaikki sähköbussit tulisivat Volvolta. Ja niin ne tulevatkin - hyvä niln! Meinaan se 2-akselinen joka oli 23:lla oli tosi hyvä ajaa. Harmi vain, että pääsin ajaa sitä kerran.


Harmi, etten tuota päässyt ajamaan Ruhalla, mutta voihan sitä päästä jossain muualla sitten.

----------


## tlajunen

> Häiritsee edelleen tuo "pantografi" -sanan käyttö. Meillähän oli jo niin hyvin toimiva "virroitin"...


Sanat eivät tarkoita samaa. Virroitin on ylipäätään väline, jolla poimitaan sähkö liikkuvaan laitteeseen kiinteästä sähkölähteestä. Sellainen voi olla vaikkapa trolleytanko, lyyravirroitin, tai jopa virroitinkenkä Helsingin metrossa. Pantografi on taas nimenomaan virroitinmalli, jossa nivelillä toteutettu kontaktipinnan liike on lineaarinen.

Jos halutaan tarkka kotimaisempi termi, niin pantografin synonyymi on "saksivirroitin".

Kuitenkin, tässä yhteydessä ei välttämättä olisi tarvetta eritellä virroittimen tyyppiä, joten "virroitin" sopisi kyllä hyvin. Tarkemmat tekniset määrittelyt sitten tarvittaessa erikseen.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ite uskon että Volvo 7900-malli versioineen menestyy hyvin HSL-alueen ja koko Suomen sähköbussimarkkinoilla ja eiköhän takaovellisesta 7900:sta julkaista lähiaikoina pidempi, 13-metrinen versio mikäli Volvolla ei ole suunnitelmissa julkaista sähkömallia 8900LE:stä, josta ei ole toistaiseksi kuulunut mitään.

----------


## Wreith

> Ite uskon että Volvo 7900-malli versioineen menestyy hyvin HSL-alueen ja koko Suomen sähköbussimarkkinoilla ja eiköhän takaovellisesta 7900:sta julkaista lähiaikoina pidempi, 13-metrinen versio mikäli Volvolla ei ole suunnitelmissa julkaista sähkömallia 8900LE:stä, josta ei ole toistaiseksi kuulunut mitään.


Hyvin epätodennäköistä, että tuosta tehdään 13 metristä, sillä bussi perustuu volvon matalalattia malliin, tuskin edes 15 metristä. Jos volvo ikinä julkaisee sähköbusseja näillä mitoituksilla niin ne tulee löytymään 8900-mallistosta. Toistaiseksi kovin on ollut hiljaista näiden suhteen enkä usko, että näitä nähdään ihan pian.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Eikös Scania Citywidesta tullut sähköversio myös telinä? En toki ole varma sen akkujen kestosta puhumattakaan onko niitä edes toimitettu mihinkään vielä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eikös Scania Citywidesta tullut sähköversio myös telinä? En toki ole varma sen akkujen kestosta puhumattakaan onko niitä edes toimitettu mihinkään vielä.


Juu, niin taisi tulla. En oo ite vielä nähnyt yhtäkään kuvaa (tai kuullut mitään) uuden sukupolven Citywide telistä virallisessa liikenteessä, mut voin hyvin olettaa että niitä on jo tilattu tulevaksi kesäksi Scanian suurimmille markkinoille Ruotsiin ja Saksaan. En ihmettele jos tän vuoden aikana Tukholman katukuvaan ilmestyy suuri määrä tuliteriä uuden sukupolven Scania Citywidejä eri versioneen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:13 ----------




> Jos volvo ikinä julkaisee sähköbusseja näillä mitoituksilla niin ne tulee löytymään 8900-mallistosta. Toistaiseksi kovin on ollut hiljaista näiden suhteen enkä usko, että näitä nähdään ihan pian.


Jännä nähdä myös esitteleekö Volvo ennen sitä turistimallien tapaan myös 8900LE-mallista kokonaan uuden sukupolven.

----------


## 8.6

> En ihmettele jos tän vuoden aikana Tukholman katukuvaan ilmestyy suuri määrä tuliteriä uuden sukupolven Scania Citywidejä eri versioneen.


Tukholmaan on tulossa tänä vuonna Transdeville 120 MAN Lion's City -niveltä (diesel tai kaasu), 39 Volvo 9700DD:tä ja 161 Volvo 8900LE:tä (teleinä ja pätkinä) ja Keolikselle 15 MAN Lion's City -sähköniveltä. Eli Citywidejä pitää odottaa ensi vuoteen (jos niitä silloinkaan hankitaan Tukholmaan).

Keolikselle on tulossa Uppsalaan kyllä 58 kaasu-Citywideä, mutta niiden lisäksi tulee lähteestä riippuen 103-124 Volvo 8900LE:tä (ja vain 11 7900:tä ja nekin hybridejä). Volvo 8900LE:itä tulee siis Ruotsiin vähintään 264-285 kpl tänä vuonna ja todennäköisesti enemmän, joten luulisi Volvolla olevan kiinnostusta sähköversion kehittämiseen. Sille olisi kysyntää myös Suomessa, jossa usein ei edes enää kelpuuteta dieselbusseja kilpailutuksissa siinä, missä Ruotsissa yleensä riittää biodiesel. Luultavasti viimeistään 2024 myös suurin osa Ruotsiin hankittavista katureista on sähköbusseja.

----------


## eemeli113

> Tukholmaan on tulossa tänä vuonna Transdeville 120 MAN Lion's City -niveltä (diesel tai kaasu), 39 Volvo 9700DD:tä ja 161 Volvo 8900LE:tä (teleinä ja pätkinä) ja Keolikselle 15 MAN Lion's City -sähköniveltä. Eli Citywidejä pitää odottaa ensi vuoteen (jos niitä silloinkaan hankitaan Tukholmaan).
> 
> Keolikselle on tulossa Uppsalaan kyllä 58 kaasu-Citywideä, mutta niiden lisäksi tulee lähteestä riippuen 103-124 Volvo 8900LE:tä (ja vain 11 7900:tä ja nekin hybridejä). Volvo 8900LE:itä tulee siis Ruotsiin vähintään 264-285 kpl tänä vuonna ja todennäköisesti enemmän, joten luulisi Volvolla olevan kiinnostusta sähköversion kehittämiseen. Sille olisi kysyntää myös Suomessa, jossa usein ei edes enää kelpuuteta dieselbusseja kilpailutuksissa siinä, missä Ruotsissa yleensä riittää biodiesel. Luultavasti viimeistään 2024 myös suurin osa Ruotsiin hankittavista katureista on sähköbusseja.


Ruotsissahan sähköistys on aloitettu pitkälti keskustalinjoista ja edetty vähitellen pidempiä linjoja kohti, jolloin tarvetta on ollut vain 12- ja 18-metrisille sähköautoille. Uusiin seutuliikennesopimuksiin on tullut sitten erilaisia biodiesel- ja -kaasuautoja. Suomessa sähköistys on tullut lähinnä uusien kilpailutuksien myötä, autoja on vaadittu (tai suosittu) hankittavaksi sähkökäyttöisinä, oli kyseessä sitten maaseutu- tai keskustaliikennettä. Volvo varmaan esittelee aikanaan sähkötelin, mikäli sellainen tulee ajankohtaiseksi Ruotsissa, Suomen marginaalimarkkinat tuskin riittävät siihen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nobina on tilannut 70 uutta BYD:iä HSL-alueelle, jotka toimitetaan kesällä 2022. Busseista 42 on 13-metrisiä ja 28 15-metrisiä. BYD:n tiedote


Nobina on tehnyt jatkotilauksen 30 BYDistä loppuvuodeksi 2022. Puolet tulee siis 13-metrisinä ja toiset puolet 15-metrisinä. Niitä varmaan tarvitaan vuodenvaihteessa alkavaan HSL-alueen poikittaislinjojen varsinaiseen sopimukseen. Bussmagasinetin uutinen verkossa.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Palaten tuohon helb:in tilaukseen... on ihan mukava nähdä vähän variaatiota sähköbussirintamalla. Toivotaan, että nivelet tulevat myös keskiakselivedolla.


Kun näitä tulee liikenteeseen, pitää lähteä kyytiin. Laatu on varmasti parempi, kuin BYD-nivelessä, jollaisella olen joskus matkustanut. Tuohan saattaisi olla jopa rekrytointivaltti.

----------


## vristo

> Laatu on varmasti parempi, kuin BYD-nivelessä, jollaisella olen joskus matkustanut.


 Mitkä ovat mielestäsi BYDien heikoimmat puolet? Millä tavalla ne olisivat toisin sähkö-Volvossa?

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Mitkä ovat mielestäsi BYDien heikoimmat puolet? Millä tavalla ne olisivat toisin sähkö-Volvossa?


Meluisa, rämisevä. Ovat kuitenkin uusia. En usko samaa Volvosta. Mutta senpä näkee sitten.

----------


## canis lupus

> Meluisa, rämisevä. Ovat kuitenkin uusia. En usko samaa Volvosta. Mutta senpä näkee sitten.


Oon kyllä sitä sitä mieltä että kaikki bussit rämisee ja paukkuu aivan hirveästi, etenkin nämä välisarja Scaniat. Scala sensijaan ei pauku eikä nitise

----------


## vristo

> Meluisa, rämisevä.


Yksi sana: mukulakivikadut. Ja tämän talven katukunnossapito. Hajottaa kaikki bussit. Ajoin tässä yksi päivä linjoja 20 ja 30 teli-Volvolla ja se vasta rämisi.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Meluisa, rämisevä. Ovat kuitenkin uusia. En usko samaa Volvosta. Mutta senpä näkee sitten.


Meluisa ja rämisevä on juuri niitä sanoja, joilla kuvaisin myös uudempia 8900 volvoja. Olisipa edes jousitus vakiovarusteena, niin räminä ja sen aiheuttamat vauriot korille vähentyisi merkittävästi.  :Laughing:

----------


## kalle.

> Mitkä ovat mielestäsi BYDien heikoimmat puolet? Millä tavalla ne olisivat toisin sähkö-Volvossa?


Kun talvella matkustin niin autoissa oli todella kylmä. Lisäksi linjakilvet näyttää olevan toistuvasti pimeinä tai sitten ne näyttävät jotain ihan omituista.

----------


## Ivecomies

Hieman offtopic, mutta koska ratkeaa seuraava kilpailutus mihin mahdollisesti hankitaan niveliä?

----------


## Rantamörkö

> Yksi sana: mukulakivikadut. Ja tämän talven katukunnossapito. Hajottaa kaikki bussit. Ajoin tässä yksi päivä linjoja 20 ja 30 teli-Volvolla ja se vasta rämisi.


Ei se ole noin yksiselitteistä. Jotkin mallit ovat koriltaan lujempaa tekoa kuin toiset. Yhtälailla kolinoita ja räminöitä saa kitkettyä pois työkaluin ja ruuvein. Se vaatii vaan aikaa ja panosta eikä kovin monessa talossa ole sellaiseen aikaa. Toki sitten vaikkapa OmniExpress on yhtä jäykkä kuin pesusieni ja kolisee jo paikallaan. Hirvittäviä busseja.

----------


## Makke93

> Hieman offtopic, mutta koska ratkeaa seuraava kilpailutus mihin mahdollisesti hankitaan niveliä?


Eipä taida olla oikein näköpiirissä nivelillä kilpailuttamisia. 500 ja 59 olivat linjoja, joilla olisi ollut hyötyä seisomapaikoistakin, mutta ne kilpailutettiin teleillä. Runkolinjoille 300, 400, 520 ja 530 tehtiin perustamissuunnitelmat niveliin varautuen, mutta 520 ja 530:kin ollaan kilpailuttamassa silti teleillä. Tiedä sitten olisiko edes 20, 30, 40 ja 570:lle vaadittu niveliä jos olisi ollut sähkötelejä silloin saatavilla.

----------


## samulih

Laitan tähän kun BYDeistä täällä paljon puhetta, jenkeissä myös heidän bussejaan, ero vain että tehdas tietysti jenkeissä, määrät myös tietysti ihan omaa luokkaansa https://www.curbed.com/2022/04/byd-e...pe-valley.html

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Yksi sana: mukulakivikadut. Ja tämän talven katukunnossapito. Hajottaa kaikki bussit. Ajoin tässä yksi päivä linjoja 20 ja 30 teli-Volvolla ja se vasta rämisi.


Tekemäni matka kulki asfalttipäällysteellä. Normaaline kuoppineen ja urineen.

----------


## Akizz

Onko kenelläkään tietoa mitä Tammelundin Liikenteelle ja Åbergin Linjalle on tulossa kohteeseen 273?

----------


## bussireitti

Nobina ilmoitti sosiaalisessa mediassa, että viisi ensimmäistä sähköbussia saapui Suomeen elokuussa alkaville sopimuksille.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CcnKDjto..._web_copy_link

Säilytetäänkö nuo siellä Vantaan lentokentän lähellä, missä viime vuoden sähköbussitkin säilytettiin?

----------


## KriZuu

Nobina on lisännyt tänään Instagramiin kuvan uudesta BYD B15-telistä numerolla 1354.

----------


## Makke93

Täytyy taas ihmetellä mikä idea oli numeroida 1553 ja 1554 erilleen, kun nyt jatketaan kuitenkin heti Turun bydien perään.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Nobina on lisännyt tänään Instagramiin kuvan uudesta BYD B15-telistä numerolla 1354.





> Roihupellosta ajetaan 15.8.2022 alkaen seuraavat linjat sähköbusseilla: 79, 80, 81, 82(B) ja 83, 84, 85(B,N), 86(N), 87N, 88(B) ja 89. Näiden linjojen liikennöimiseen on varattu yhteensä 56 linja-autoa, joista 53 on sähköbusseja.
> Klovin varikolta liikennöidään tuttuja 212, 213, 213N ja 502 linjoja 15.8.2022 alkaen uudella sopimuksella ja muuttuvalla kalustolla. Tällä sopimuksella on 20 bussia, joista 16 on sähköbusseja.


Itä-Helsinki sähköistyy hälyttävää vauhtia tämän myötä.

----------


## aki

Köysikujalle saapui 4.5 Nobinan BYD B15-teli numero 1359.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nobina ilmoitti sosiaalisessa mediassa, että viisi ensimmäistä sähköbussia saapui Suomeen elokuussa alkaville sopimuksille.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CcnKDjto..._web_copy_link
> 
> Säilytetäänkö nuo siellä Vantaan lentokentän lähellä, missä viime vuoden sähköbussitkin säilytettiin?


Se paikka näyttäisi olevan täynnä henkilöautoja (kuten kuuluukin), joten eipä taida juuri sinne olla tulossa sähköbussivarastoa, ei ainakaan samassa laajuudessa kuin kesällä 2021.

----------


## Noksu

Vuosaaren satamassa on noin parikymmentä kappaletta oletettavasti Nobinalle tulevia uusia A2- ja C-koon BYDejä. Näkyvät hyvin Satamakaarelle ja Käärmeniementielle.

----------


## Makke93

Tänään aamulla n. klo 8:10 katselin P-junan kyydistä, kun pätkä-BYD numerolla 1388 alitti radan Kehä III:sta itään. Rekisterikilpeä en ehtinyt katsoa tai oliko edes sellaista.

----------


## bussireitti

> Tänään aamulla n. klo 8:10 katselin P-junan kyydistä, kun pätkä-BYD numerolla 1388 alitti radan Kehä III:sta itään. Rekisterikilpeä en ehtinyt katsoa tai oliko edes sellaista.


Oliko A1-tyypin BYD vai A2? Eron kyllä tunnistaa katon muodosta.

----------


## Makke93

Olin katsovinani että bussissa oli takaovi, mutta en ole varma, siksi jätin epäselväksi. Onko Nobinalle muuten edes tulossa A1:iä syksyksi, ketjun aloitusviestin mukaan tulisi vain A2 ja C:tä?

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

Milloin HelB:n Volvo 7900E nivelet saadaan ajoon.Alkuperäinen aikataulu oli että,nivelet ja pätkät saataisiin ajoon 2022 Elokuussa.Onko jollain  muulla HSL-alueen liikennöitsijällä busseja myöhässä?

----------


## Gulf

> Milloin HelB:n Volvo 7900E nivelet saadaan ajoon.Alkuperäinen aikataulu oli että,nivelet ja pätkät saataisiin ajoon 2022 Elokuussa.Onko jollain  muulla HSL-alueen liikennöitsijällä busseja myöhässä?


Aikataulu on vielä auki Volvon toimitusvaikeuksien takia. Ilmeisesti elokuuksi saadaan vasta pari autoa.

----------


## APH

> Aikataulu on vielä auki Volvon toimitusvaikeuksien takia. Ilmeisesti elokuuksi saadaan vasta pari autoa.


Erityisesti nuo Volvon nivelet olisi kiva saada käyttöön ajoissa. Mielenkiintoista on, onko niihin saatu enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin Nobinan BYDeihin, mielestäni 44-paikkaisen nivelet eivät ole eivätkä saisi olla missään nimessä käyttökelpoisia sellaisilla pitkillä linjoilla, joihin niitä on nyt tuotu.

Huonoon suuntaan menty muutenkin viime vuosina, kun telienkin paikkamäärät on pudonneet sieltä jopa 55:stä sinne 47:ään, mikä tuntuu nykyään valitettavasti olevan vakio jo. Toki tilaajan vaatimuksethan tämän sallivat, eli ei pelkästään liikennöitsijöitä voi syyttää.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Aikataulu on vielä auki Volvon toimitusvaikeuksien takia. Ilmeisesti elokuuksi saadaan vasta pari autoa.


Elokuun puolessa välissä tulee yksi nivel ja yksi A2 pätkä, henkilökunnan koulutukseen ja myöhemmin sitten ajoon. Koulutuksen ohella, testataan myös lataustolppia jotka on asennettu varikolla. Loput tulevat sitten näitten jälkeen pikku hiljaa. Viimeisten olisi ideana tulla joulukuun aikana. 

Luotettavaa tietoa tämä, kun firman "Iso Herra" sen minulle kertoi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oliko A1-tyypin BYD vai A2? Eron kyllä tunnistaa katon muodosta.


Ne, jotka minä erotin, olivat kaikki A2:sia. Osassa ei ollut edes mitään HSL-merkintöjä, sähköpiuhan kuvaa kyljessä eikä edes järjestysnumeroa. Joissakin kuitenkin oli. Tämän toimituserän autoja on luultavasti muuallakin (jo täällä Suomessa).

----------


## bussitietäjä

Tullaanko noilla Nobinan uusilla BYD teleillä ajamaan myös 576:tta kun kerran koulutusajossa näitä täällä Kivistössä pyörii.

----------


## bussireitti

> Tullaanko noilla Nobinan uusilla BYD teleillä ajamaan myös 576:tta kun kerran koulutusajossa näitä täällä Kivistössä pyörii.


Olisiko sittenkin 561:stä enemmän kyse kun se pitenee Kivistöön elokuussa? Minun ymmärtääkseni 576 siirtyy HelBille elokuussa.

----------


## Miska

> Olisiko sittenkin 561:stä enemmän kyse kun se pitenee Kivistöön elokuussa? Minun ymmärtääkseni 576 siirtyy HelBille elokuussa.


Olisiko lyöty kaksi kärpästä yhdellä iskulla eli samalla koulutetaan kuljettajille sekä uutta kalustoa että uusia reittejä. 561 todennäköisesti ajetaan samalta Roihupellon varikolta kuin Herttoniemen terminaalin linjat, joten samat kuljettajat tulevat todennäköisesti ajamaan sekä linjaa 561 että BYD-teleillä, vaikkei BYD-telejä ehkä juuri linjalla 561 käytettäisikään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olisiko sittenkin 561:stä enemmän kyse kun se pitenee Kivistöön elokuussa? Minun ymmärtääkseni 576 siirtyy HelBille elokuussa.


Ja sitten 8/23 se siirtyy TLL/ÅL:lle. Milläs sopimuksella HB ajaa linjoja 574 ja 576 elokuusta?

----------


## Makke93

> Ja sitten 8/23 se siirtyy TLL/ÅL:lle. Milläs sopimuksella HB ajaa linjoja 574 ja 576 elokuusta?


Linjojen sopimuskohteet löytyy nykyään liikennöintisuunnitelman lopusta. 576 ja osa 571:stä ja 574:sta ovat Kivistön paketissa ja loput kahdesta jälkimmäisestä linjasta ovat 571:n nykyisessä sopimuksessa.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Åbergin Linja jakoi Instagramissa kuvan uudesta Yutong E12:taan

----------


## jtm

Nobinan uusi teli-BYD #1353 on rekisteriltä YKS-153 ja uusi A2-BYD #1388 on rekisteriltä YKS-188. Harmi kun rekisterien numero yksi ei ole kolme!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ivecomies

> Åbergin Linja jakoi Instagramissa kuvan uudesta Yutong E12:taan


Onko noita useampia tulossa?

----------


## Makke93

> Nobinan uusi teli-BYD #1353 on rekisteriltä YKS-153 ja uusi A2-BYD #1388 on rekisteriltä YKS-188. Harmi kun rekisterien numero yksi ei ole kolme!


Nuo kaksi ovat olleet Etelä-Suomen bussit -listalla jo jonkin aikaa. 1388:n malliksi on listattu B13, eikä K9UE, kuten aikaisemmilla A2-bydeilla. Voisikohan kirjainten perusteella olla lähempää sukua teleille kuin K-alkuisille pätkille ja nivelille?




> Åbergin Linja jakoi Instagramissa kuvan uudesta Yutong E12:taan


Mistäköhän johtuu, että kiinalaisilta sähköbussivalmistajilta ainoastaan Nobina on hankkinut BYDiltä, kun taas Yutongeja on hankkinut Pohjolan Liikenteen lisäksi jo Tammelund, Jalobus, Muurinen, Nyholm, Turkubus, Turun Citybus (kai eri firma kuin edellinen) ja nyt Åbergin linjakin. Saako BYDiltä ainoastaan isoja tilauksia, vai mistä on kyse?

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> Mistäköhän johtuu, että kiinalaisilta sähköbussivalmistajilta ainoastaan Nobina on hankkinut BYDiltä, kun taas Yutongeja on hankkinut Pohjolan Liikenteen lisäksi jo Tammelund, Jalobus, Muurinen, Nyholm, Turkubus, Turun Citybus (kai eri firma kuin edellinen) ja nyt Åbergin linjakin. Saako BYDiltä ainoastaan isoja tilauksia, vai mistä on kyse?


Omasta kokemuksesta ainakin Yotongit ovat tuntuneet selvästi parempi laatuisilta kuin BYD:it. Mielestäni taas nämä Yotongit ovat olleet jopa parempia laadultaan kuin saman ikäiset Scaniat. BYD:eistä taas ei voi ihan samaa sanoa. Toki myös hinta ja huolto vaikuttavat näihin ostoksiin. Ainakin VR huoltaa Yotongeja, mutta onkohan sitten BYD:eille saatavilla yhtä hyvin huoltoa etenkin pienempien liikennöitisien kohdalla.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Omasta kokemuksesta ainakin Yotongit ovat tuntuneet selvästi parempi laatuisilta kuin BYD:it. Mielestäni taas nämä Yotongit ovat olleet jopa parempia laadultaan kuin saman ikäiset Scaniat. BYD:eistä taas ei voi ihan samaa sanoa. Toki myös hinta ja huolto vaikuttavat näihin ostoksiin. Ainakin VR huoltaa Yotongeja, mutta onkohan sitten BYD:eille saatavilla yhtä hyvin huoltoa etenkin pienempien liikennöitisien kohdalla.


Tätä voi helposti kompata ihan matkustajankin näkökulmasta. Yutongi vain tuntuu laadukkaammalta kuin BYD.

Ps: Mukava että niin moni liikennöitsijä tilaa Yutongeja eikä niitä rumiluksia  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zambo

> Nuo kaksi ovat olleet Etelä-Suomen bussit -listalla jo jonkin aikaa. 1388:n malliksi on listattu B13, eikä K9UE, kuten aikaisemmilla A2-bydeilla. Voisikohan kirjainten perusteella olla lähempää sukua teleille kuin K-alkuisille pätkille ja nivelille?
> 
> 
> 
> Mistäköhän johtuu, että kiinalaisilta sähköbussivalmistajilta ainoastaan Nobina on hankkinut BYDiltä, kun taas Yutongeja on hankkinut Pohjolan Liikenteen lisäksi jo Tammelund, Jalobus, Muurinen, Nyholm, Turkubus, Turun Citybus (kai eri firma kuin edellinen) ja nyt Åbergin linjakin. Saako BYDiltä ainoastaan isoja tilauksia, vai mistä on kyse?


Yutongilla on Suomessa riittävän iso organisaatio mm. myynnin, huollon, latureiden ja varaosien osalta. Toiminta vaikuttaa vakuuttavalta ja luotettavalta. Varmasti omat haasteensa luo kasvuvauhdissa mukana pysyminen. Liikennöitsijän kannaltahan oleellisinta on, että auto on radalla tienaamassa ja korjaamopäivät ovat minimissään.

----------


## EVhki

> Tätä voi helposti kompata ihan matkustajankin näkökulmasta. Yutongi vain tuntuu laadukkaammalta kuin BYD.
> 
> Ps: Mukava että niin moni liikennöitsijä tilaa Yutongeja eikä niitä rumiluksia


Jännä, kun itse melkeinpä tykkään BYDien ulkonäöstä enemmän. Matkustusmukavuudeesta en osaa sanoa, kun en ole riittävän usein kummallakaan päässyt matkaamaan.

----------


## zige94

> Omasta kokemuksesta ainakin Yotongit ovat tuntuneet selvästi parempi laatuisilta kuin BYD:it. Mielestäni taas nämä Yotongit ovat olleet jopa parempia laadultaan kuin saman ikäiset Scaniat. BYD:eistä taas ei voi ihan samaa sanoa. Toki myös hinta ja huolto vaikuttavat näihin ostoksiin. Ainakin VR huoltaa Yotongeja, mutta onkohan sitten BYD:eille saatavilla yhtä hyvin huoltoa etenkin pienempien liikennöitisien kohdalla.


Yutongilla on mm. pk-seudulla oma korjaamokin. Tampereen Yutongit hoidetaan VR Fleetcarella. Missä lie Turun Yutongit huolletaan. Ehkä liikennöitsijät hoitavat itse?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Missä lie Turun Yutongit huolletaan. Ehkä liikennöitsijät hoitavat itse?


Tarvitseeko sähköbussi dieselbussista poikkeavia huoltotoimenpiteitä? Periaatteessahan sähkömoottori ei tarvitse paljon mitään huolenpitoa toimiakseen, kun siinä ei käytetä öljyä, jakopäätä, kytkintä jne. 

Yutongin oman sivun mukaan E12:ssa käytettävien litium-ioniakkujen arvioitu käyttöikä on 4000 lataussykliä, jonka jälkeen akku pitää vaihtaa uuteen. Hieman mielenkiintoisesti Yutongin akut ovat muuten ilmajäähdytteisiä, niin kuin Nissan Leafissa. Kalliimmissa sähköautoissa kuten Tesloissa tai Mersun EQ -sarjassa akut ovat vesijäähdytteisiä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> (Mistäköhän johtuu, että kiinalaisilta sähköbussivalmistajilta ainoastaan Nobina on hankkinut BYDiltä, kun taas Yutongeja on hankkinut Pohjolan Liikenteen lisäksi jo Tammelund, Jalobus, Muurinen, Nyholm,) Turkubus, Turun Citybus (kai eri firma kuin edellinen) ja nyt ...


Kommentoin tuota pohdintaa nimistä Turkubus ja Turun Citybus, siihen ei tainnut kukaan vielä tarttua. Ovat ilman muuta ihan eri firmoja. Turkubus on Lehtisen Linja Oy:n aputoiminimi. Heidän kotisivujensa mukaan tuo aputoiminimi on otettu käyttöön vuonna 1999. Turun Citybus Oy on nimenä tullut vuonna 1995, ja tämän yhtiön toiminta on hyvin pitkälle Virtasen suvun aikanaan perustaman liikennöinnin jatkumoa. Turun Citybusin kotisivulla kerrotaan, että Aarno Virtanen on perustanut omalla nimellään linja-autoyrityksen Turkuun lokakuussa 1948. Myöhemmin samana vuonna sinne oli tullut yhtiökumppaniksi Heimo Enqvist, mistä lähtien yrityksen nimi oli Enqvist & Virtanen. Tämä yhtiö on purettu 1970. 8.6.1979 Aarno Virtanen on perustanut yhdessä poikansa Matti Virtanen kanssa Aarno & Matti Virtanen -nimisen yhtiön. Itse muistan näheeni autoissa omistajatekstejä A. & M. Virtanen. Erilaisten vaiheiden jälkeen firman nimi muuttui 1995 Turun Citybus Oy:ksi.

----------


## onni

> Kommentoin tuota pohdintaa nimistä Turkubus ja Turun Citybus, siihen ei tainnut kukaan vielä tarttua. Ovat ilman muuta ihan eri firmoja. Turkubus on Lehtisen Linja Oy:n aputoiminimi. Heidän kotisivujensa mukaan tuo aputoiminimi on otettu käyttöön vuonna 1999.


2012 alkaen Turkubus Oy ja Lehtisen Linja Oy ovat olleet eri firmoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 2012 alkaen Turkubus Oy ja Lehtisen Linja Oy ovat olleet eri firmoja.


Nykyään Turkubus näyttää olevan tosiaan ihan oma osakeyhtiönsä. Sen osoite näyttää olevan sama kuin Lehtisen Linjallakin. Turkubusin kotisivujen ajantasaisuus ei ehkä ole paras mahdollinen, käytin edellisessä viestissäni lähteenä tätä historiaosiota heidän kotisivuiltaan. Nyt huomasinkin ettei kotisivuja ole ainakaan kaikilta osin päivitetty vuoden 2011 jälkeen. Kiitos tarkennuksesta.

----------


## Makke93

> Ps: Mukava että niin moni liikennöitsijä tilaa Yutongeja eikä niitä rumiluksia





> Jännä, kun itse melkeinpä tykkään BYDien ulkonäöstä enemmän.


BYDien ulkonäkö on ilmeisesti suunniteltu sillä ajatuksella, että valojen kohdalta menevässä keulan syvennyksessä olisi musta teippi kuten ulkomailla olevissa. BYDit näyttävät huomattavasti paremmilta teipin kanssa. Yleensäkkin kun näkee busseja, joissa valoaihioiden ympärystä on muun korin värinen, ne näyttävät heti huonommalta kuin maskaran kanssa. 

Yutongien ulkonäkö on taas aika riskitön. Se ei olisi näyttänyt mitenkään erikoiselta edes 10 vuotta sitten, ja näyttää jopa vähän vanhemmalta jo 10 vuotta vanhojen Volvo 8900:n vieressä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:55 ----------

Kummankaan laadussa en ole huomannut oikein huomattavaa eroa, paitsi pienten asioiden kuten BYDien pysähdys-nappien muotoilun kanssa. Kummallakin on kuitenkin erona verrattuna eurooppalaisiin busseihin ikkunoiden laatu. Varsinkin BYDeissä kun katsoo pienestä kulmasta ikkunan läpi rupeaa näkymään vahvaa väreilevää väristymää.

----------


## onni

> Nykyään Turkubus näyttää olevan tosiaan ihan oma osakeyhtiönsä. Sen osoite näyttää olevan sama kuin Lehtisen Linjallakin. Turkubusin kotisivujen ajantasaisuus ei ehkä ole paras mahdollinen, käytin edellisessä viestissäni lähteenä tätä historiaosiota heidän kotisivuiltaan. Nyt huomasinkin ettei kotisivuja ole ainakaan kaikilta osin päivitetty vuoden 2011 jälkeen. Kiitos tarkennuksesta.


Ja tosiaankin nykyisen Turkubusin ja Lehtisen Linjan tallit ja varikko ovat samassa paikassa, eli osoite on siksi sama. Yhden hallin seinässä lukee muistaakseni Lehtisen Linja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nobina on tilannut 70 uutta BYD:iä HSL-alueelle, jotka toimitetaan kesällä 2022. Busseista 42 on 13-metrisiä ja 28 15-metrisiä. BYD:n tiedote


Nämä autot taitavat olla jo kokonaisuudessaan rekisterissä. Havaitsemani kilvet asettuvat välille YKS-138...YKS-207. Järjestysnumerot näyttäisivät asettuvan vastaavalla tavoin alueelle 1338 - 1407. Mutta miten sijoittuvat kaksiakseliset A2-autot ja telit noille numeroille? Omien selvittelyjeni perusteella jako on: A2-autoja ovat 1338 - 1349, sekä 1378 - 1407. Teliautojen numeroiksi valikoituvat edellisten väliin jääneet 1350 - 1377.

----------


## Makke93

2kpl BYDejä kulki Kehä I:stä länteen Konalantien alitse n.9:20 aikaan. Näyttivät olevan kummatkin kaksiakselisia, mutta en ole varma kun näin ne melkein suoraan edestä. Ensimmäisen numero oli 1393, toista en nähnyt, mutta oletettavasti näitä uusia sekin.

----------


## bussireitti

> 2kpl BYDejä kulki Kehä I:stä länteen Konalantien alitse n.9:20 aikaan. Näyttivät olevan kummatkin kaksiakselisia, mutta en ole varma kun näin ne melkein suoraan edestä. Ensimmäisen numero oli 1393, toista en nähnyt, mutta oletettavasti näitä uusia sekin.


Todennäköisesti 1393 on kaksiakselinen kun Nobinan instagramissa on kuva 1394:sta, joka on kaksiakselinen.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Cgd8GU0o...d=YmMyMTA2M2Y=

----------


## Akizz

Tammelundin liikenteen ja Åbergin linjan pitäisi hieman reilun parin viikon kuluttua alkaa liikennöidä linjoja 583 ja 584. Onko niille tullut jotain kalustoa (pl. se yksi Åbergin Yutong) vai millä autoilla olisi tarkoitus liikennöidä?

----------


## Gulf

HelB 2201 nivel Volvo bongattu Mellunmäessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobinan Roihupellon varikolla näyttää seisovan parkissa 8 kpl BYD B13E01 -sähkölinja-autoja. Ne näkyvät hyvin Tulppatielle, jonka varrella varikko on. Järjestysnumeroiksi erotin 1340 (YKS-140) - 1347 (YKS-147). Eivät olleet ruuduissaan numerojärjestyksessä (sen perusteella mitä kadulle erottui).

----------


## LimoSWN

> Nobinan Roihupellon varikolla näyttää seisovan parkissa 8 kpl BYD B13E01 -sähkölinja-autoja. Ne näkyvät hyvin Tulppatielle, jonka varrella varikko on. Järjestysnumeroiksi erotin 1340 (YKS-140) - 1347 (YKS-147). Eivät olleet ruuduissaan numerojärjestyksessä (sen perusteella mitä kadulle erottui).


Asiasta kukkaruukkuun, bongasin vanhemman Scania R410 juuri tuolla YKS-209 kilvillä. Joten seuraavaan sarjaan tuo ei voi olla valinta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mellunmäessä oli keskiviikkona 3.8.2022 pysäköitynä HB 2201. Tämä oli ensimmäinen kerta, kun minä näin tämän ajoneuvon nk. livenä. Vaikutti hienolta, todella hienolta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Mellunmäessä oli keskiviikkona 3.8.2022 pysäköitynä HB 2201. Tämä oli ensimmäinen kerta, kun minä näin tämän ajoneuvon nk. livenä. Vaikutti hienolta, todella hienolta.


Saattanut mennä multa jotain ohi mutta ehtiikö 4x2 Volvot syksyksi ajoon?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Saattanut mennä multa jotain ohi mutta ehtiikö 4x2 Volvot syksyksi ajoon?


Minun tietääkseni pitäisi tulla yksi 2 akselinen nyt Elokuun aikana.

----------


## Attev

Åbergin Linjan Facebook-postauksessa näkyy uusi Yutong E12 järjestysnumerolla 16 rekisteröitynä EUH-106:ksi.

----------


## ettäjaa

Matkustin aikasemmin tänään Nf1387:n kyydissä ja pakko sanoa, että ainakin tämä uusi BYD vaikuttaa paljon laadukkaammalta kuin viime syksynä tulleet. Tässä muutama huomiota jotka voi toivottavasti yleistää muihinkin uusiin BYDeihin:
sisäelementeistä kuuluu vähemmän narskuntaaikkunat eivät vääristä kun niiden läpi katsoo pienestä kulmastailmastointi toimi (bussi oli tosin melko tyhjä eli täytyy testata uudestaan jossain vaiheessa täydemmässä bussissa)ikkunoiden kulmat ovat nyt neliskanttisia (minua ainakin häiritsi aikaisemman sarjan pyöreät akvaarioikkunat)
Yksi ongelma jota ei ole korjattu on stop-napeista kuuluva karmea ääni. Sisänäyttökin oli mustana, mutta se saattaa vain johtua siitä, että kuljettaja oli unohtanut kytkeä sen kiinni, tai ettei se muuten vaan ole vielä toimintavalmis.

Yleiskuva laadusta on siis paljon positiivisempi kuin viime syksynä, vaikka yksittäisiä ongelmiakin on vielä.

----------


## Wreith

> Matkustin aikasemmin tänään Nf1387:n kyydissä ja pakko sanoa, että ainakin tämä uusi BYD vaikuttaa paljon laadukkaammalta kuin viime syksynä tulleet. Tässä muutama huomiota jotka voi toivottavasti yleistää muihinkin uusiin BYDeihin:
> sisäelementeistä kuuluu vähemmän narskuntaaikkunat eivät vääristä kun niiden läpi katsoo pienestä kulmastailmastointi toimi (bussi oli tosin melko tyhjä eli täytyy testata uudestaan jossain vaiheessa täydemmässä bussissa)ikkunoiden kulmat ovat nyt neliskanttisia (minua ainakin häiritsi aikaisemman sarjan pyöreät akvaarioikkunat)


Pitää myös ottaa huomioon, että ainakin nuo A2- bussit ovat eri sarjaa viimevuonna tulleisiin mm. taka-ikkuna on isompi ja etu-osan kohdalla katosta löytyy ilmavirran ohjaaja. Mutta sitten taas tämän vuoden teli -sarja on vastaavanlainen viime vuonna tulleisiin mitä nyt hsl-alueella oli vain 1kpl. B- sarja eroaa hieman rakennuslaadussa, sen itsekkin huomasin viimevuonna. Voisi sanoa, että B- sarja vastaa lähemmäksi meidän "pohjoisen" standardeja kuin K- sarja mikä perustuu standardi malleihin.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Pitää myös ottaa huomioon, että ainakin nuo A2- bussit ovat eri sarjaa viimevuonna tulleisiin mm. taka-ikkuna on isompi ja etu-osan kohdalla katosta löytyy ilmavirran ohjaaja. Mutta sitten taas tämän vuoden teli -sarja on vastaavanlainen viime vuonna tulleisiin mitä nyt hsl-alueella oli vain 1kpl. B- sarja eroaa hieman rakennuslaadussa, sen itsekkin huomasin viimevuonna. Voisi sanoa, että B- sarja vastaa lähemmäksi meidän "pohjoisen" standardeja kuin K- sarja mikä perustuu standardi malleihin.


Onks nää tän syksyn BYD:it tehty Unkarissa vai Kiinassa?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Onks nää tän syksyn BYD:it tehty Unkarissa vai Kiinassa?


Nobinan tiedotteen mukaan Kiinan tehtailla.

----------


## bussireitti

> Onks nää tän syksyn BYD:it tehty Unkarissa vai Kiinassa?


BYDeistä A2-bussit, nivelet ja telit on tehty Kiinassa, A1-bussit Unkarissa.

----------


## Wreith

Tuli muuten huomattua pieniä kosmeettisia eroja Åbergin ja Pohjolan E12-bussien välillä mm. takavalot ovat värilliset ja kattokyttyrät hieman erilaiset. Åbergille epätyypillisesti myös sisällä spagetti tangot. Onko Tammelundilla aivan identtiset autot penkkeineen ja tankoineen?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikö nyt uusissa teli Yotongeissa ole jo telinkevennin?

----------


## Akizz

> Tuli muuten huomattua pieniä kosmeettisia eroja Åbergin ja Pohjolan E12-bussien välillä mm. takavalot ovat värilliset ja kattokyttyrät hieman erilaiset. Åbergille epätyypillisesti myös sisällä spagetti tangot. Onko Tammelundilla aivan identtiset autot penkkeineen ja tankoineen?


En tiedä mitä spagettitangoilla tarkoitat mutta jos väriä niin Tammelundilla näyttäisi olevan sille tyypillisesti punaiset tangot

----------


## Makke93

Teli-Yutongeista puheen ollen; Onko Pohjolalle edelleen tulossa vuodenvaihteen sopimuksia varten autoja jo elokuun aikana, kuten oli toisessa ketjussa puhetta?

----------


## Wreith

> En tiedä mitä spagettitangoilla tarkoitat mutta jos väriä niin Tammelundilla näyttäisi olevan sille tyypillisesti punaiset tangot


Tässä merkityksessä, kyllä. Kiitos!

----------


## zige94

> Eikö nyt uusissa teli Yotongeissa ole jo telinkevennin?


Ainakin Sipoon autoihin on jälkiasennettu. Luulisi et uusiin olisi suoraan tehtaalta tullut.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Teli-Yutongeista puheen ollen; Onko Pohjolalle edelleen tulossa vuodenvaihteen sopimuksia varten autoja jo elokuun aikana, kuten oli toisessa ketjussa puhetta?


Samaa mäkin ihmettelen. Olisin kuvitellut että joku olisi niistä maininnut tänne jo tän tai jo viime viikon aikana.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 2201 (Volvo 7900-sähkönivel) on saanut rekisterikilven: NMO-901.

----------


## citybus

> HelB 2201 (Volvo 7900-sähkönivel) on saanut rekisterikilven: NMO-901.


Onko HELB palannut vanhaan numerointijärjestelmään, jossa on hankintavuosi mukana?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onko HELB palannut vanhaan numerointijärjestelmään, jossa on hankintavuosi mukana?


Kyllä. Vanha "HKL-perinne" jatkuu, joka tuli mulle positiivisena yllättyksenä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Rek. tunnuksia:
TLL 19 = EUH-101
TLL 20 = EUH-102
TLL 21 = EUH-103
TLL 22 = EUH-104
TLL 23 = EUH-105
ÅL 17 = EUH-108

----------


## Akizz

TLL 21 (Yutong) on näköjään määränpääteksti takakilvessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> TLL 21 (Yutong) on näköjään määränpääteksti takakilvessä.


Ilmeisesti vain määränpääteksti? Huomasin samanlaisen tilanteen toisen tammelundilaisen takakilvessä, etukilvessä puolestaan näkyi 583 ilman K:ta, se oli oikeasti 583K:lla. Mutta muilta osin noissa uusien Yutongien takakilvissä näkyi numero + määränpää.

----------


## Akizz

> Ilmeisesti vain määränpääteksti?


Tuolla kyseisellä vuorolla tuon auton takakilvessä oli numero+määränpää, joka tosin mahtui siihen vain osittain. Tässä Niipperissä noita on tänään aika monta ohi mennyt ja välillä takana vain numero, välillä vain määränpääteksti ja välillä molemmat.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuolla kyseisellä vuorolla tuon auton takakilvessä oli numero+määränpää, joka tosin mahtui siihen vain osittain. Tässä Niipperissä noita on tänään aika monta ohi mennyt ja välillä takana vain numero, välillä vain määränpääteksti ja välillä molemmat.


Kas kas, onpas ollut kirjavaa. Edellä viittaamani tilanne oli siis tämä. Eli ainoana informaationa takakilvessä näkyy "Perusmäki".

----------


## bussitietäjä

> HelB 2201 (Volvo 7900-sähkönivel) on saanut rekisterikilven: NMO-901.


Tuleeko tämä käyttöön vasta kun muutkin sarjan yksilöt ovat saapuneet?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tuleeko tämä käyttöön vasta kun muutkin sarjan yksilöt ovat saapuneet?


Sen tiedän että tämän pitäisi olla ekana meillä koulutuskäytössä, ja sitten vissiin vasta linjalle. Ainaki yksi ajosarja on tehty valmiiksi sitä varten.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:17 ----------




> TLL 21 (Yutong) on näköjään määränpääteksti takakilvessä.


Saman näkee välillä TLL:n teli-Yutongeissa  :Very Happy:  hetken päästä se korjautuu automaattisesti ja linja näkyy takana normisti.

----------


## Pera

> Pitää myös ottaa huomioon, että ainakin nuo A2- bussit ovat eri sarjaa viimevuonna tulleisiin mm. taka-ikkuna on isompi ja etu-osan kohdalla katosta löytyy ilmavirran ohjaaja. Mutta sitten taas tämän vuoden teli -sarja on vastaavanlainen viime vuonna tulleisiin mitä nyt hsl-alueella oli vain 1kpl. B- sarja eroaa hieman rakennuslaadussa, sen itsekkin huomasin viimevuonna. Voisi sanoa, että B- sarja vastaa lähemmäksi meidän "pohjoisen" standardeja kuin K- sarja mikä perustuu standardi malleihin.


Muita eroavaisuuksia tämän vuoden Bydeissä että ovat hiljaisempia kuin aiemmin tulleet yksilöt, Lisäksi niissä on myös Masatsin liukuovet.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Sen tiedän että tämän pitäisi olla ekana meillä koulutuskäytössä, ja sitten vissiin vasta linjalle. Ainaki yksi ajosarja on tehty valmiiksi sitä varten.


Onko mitään tietoa milloin uutta kalustoa alkaa näkymään laajemmin liikenteessä ja mille linjoille (muille kuin 570) on tulossa sähköbusseja?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onko mitään tietoa milloin uutta kalustoa alkaa näkymään laajemmin liikenteessä ja mille linjoille (muille kuin 570) on tulossa sähköbusseja?


Pikku hiljaa Volvot alkavat tulemaan. En osaa sanoa tarkkaan milloin ne linjalle pääsee. Mutta sen osaan sanoa että ainakin Tikkurilan ja Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoille 2 akselisia tulee.

----------


## Bussimake

5.9.2022
Huomenna 5.9.2022 Helb 2201 linjalla 570 lähdöt lentoasema 6:23 ja Mellunmäki 7:33.Tämän jälkeen vielä koulutuskäyttöön.

----------


## ettäjaa

Ja tässä on muutama kuva nivel-Volvosta tämän aamun ajoilta.

----------


## EVhki

> 5.9.2022
> Huomenna 5.9.2022 Helb 2201 linjalla 570 lähdöt lentoasema 6:23 ja Mellunmäki 7:33.Tämän jälkeen vielä koulutuskäyttöön.


Onko tietoa, koska säännöllinen linjaliikenne nivelillä alkaa? Ja onko noita yhä vasta yksi kappale?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onko tietoa, koska säännöllinen linjaliikenne nivelillä alkaa? Ja onko noita yhä vasta yksi kappale?


Kuuleman mukaan Volvolle on tullut 4kpl niveltä lisää. Ja 5kpl A2. 

Nuo letkut kuin myös A1 ja A2 pääsevät mitä todennäkösemmin säännölliseen ajoon sitä mukaan kun kuljettajat saavat sähköautokoulutuksen. Esim. Itse saan sen tämän viikon keskiviikkona.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kuuleman mukaan Volvolle on tullut 4kpl niveltä lisää. Ja 5kpl A2. 
> 
> Nuo letkut kuin myös A1 ja A2 pääsevät mitä todennäkösemmin säännölliseen ajoon sitä mukaan kun kuljettajat saavat sähköautokoulutuksen. Esim. Itse saan sen tämän viikon keskiviikkona.


Lauantaina kun Kehä 3 menin niin ei ainakaan näkynyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lauantaina kun Kehä 3 menin niin ei ainakaan näkynyt.


Minkä verran siellä on hallitilaa sisäsäilytykseen? Neljä niveltä tietenkin vaatii jo jonkin verran tilaa, mutta tuollaisille uutuuksille voisi olla tietyt intressit pitää ne erilaisilta asioilta suojassa ainakin viikonlopun yli.

----------


## Wreith

Pohjolan uusi teli yutongeja tuli vastaan kehä 1:llä 4kpl. Yhden numero oli ainakin 944 ja korkeat selkänojat löytyi eli menossa kirkkonummen tai sipoonlinjoille?

----------


## Lexa99

> Minkä verran siellä on hallitilaa sisäsäilytykseen? Neljä niveltä tietenkin vaatii jo jonkin verran tilaa, mutta tuollaisille uutuuksille voisi olla tietyt intressit pitää ne erilaisilta asioilta suojassa ainakin viikonlopun yli.


Bussipuolella oliko 4 vai 5 hallia ja kuhunkin mahtuu 1-2 autoa. Toisinaan busseja on parkissa myös hallin takana eli eivät välttämättä näy kehälle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pohjolan uusi teli yutongeja tuli vastaan kehä 1:llä 4kpl. Yhden numero oli ainakin 944 ja korkeat selkänojat löytyi eli menossa kirkkonummen tai sipoonlinjoille?


Kohteeseen 279 (Kirkkonummen paketti) on tarjottu viisi C-kokoluokan uutta lähipäästötöntä autoa (lähde: http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...opimukset.html) Eli 2023 alusta kyseisiä telejä nähtäneen siellä. Sitä ennen niitä voisi periaatteessa nähdä muualla.

----------


## Ivecomies

Nyt alkaa Yutongeja kyllä olla Pohjolan liikenteellä jo tarpeeksi. Ja ite olin myös ymmärtänyt että PL:lle olisi tulossa vuodenvaihteeseen uusia teli-Yutongeja myös runkolinjalle 500 (en muista montako). Toivottavasti seuraavassa uudessa sopimuksessa PL hankkii sähköbussinsa mielummin meille tutummilta Volvolta tai Scanialta. Itellä ei varsinaisesti ole Yutongeja mitään vastaan, mutta ite vaan matkustaisin mielummin tutumpien Volvon tai Scanian valmistamilla sähköbusseilla.

----------


## Makke93

> Nyt alkaa Yutongeja kyllä olla Pohjolan liikenteellä jo tarpeeksi. Ja ite olin myös ymmärtänyt että PL:lle olisi tulossa vuodenvaihteeseen uusia teli-Yutongeja myös runkolinjalle 500 (en muista montako). Toivottavasti seuraavassa uudessa sopimuksessa PL hankkii sähköbussinsa mielummin meille tutummilta Volvolta tai Scanialta. Itellä ei varsinaisesti ole Yutongeja mitään vastaan, mutta ite vaan matkustaisin mielummin tutumpien Volvon tai Scanian valmistamilla sähköbusseilla.


Vuodenvaihteen sopimuksiin tulevien jälkeen on vuorossa A2:lla ajettava 23:n ja sähköteleillä ajettavien 520 ja 530 sopimukset ensi syksynä. Kumpikaan ruotsalaisista firmoista ei ole sanonut mitään sen suuntaista, että niiltä saisi sähkötelejä lähiaikoina, eli jos PL ei hanki lisää Yutongia, niin vaihtoehdot ovat joko BYD tai Solaris, joista jälkimmäistä ei kai ole vielä nähty käytännössä.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> Nyt alkaa Yutongeja kyllä olla Pohjolan liikenteellä jo tarpeeksi. Ja ite olin myös ymmärtänyt että PL:lle olisi tulossa vuodenvaihteeseen uusia teli-Yutongeja myös runkolinjalle 500 (en muista montako). Toivottavasti seuraavassa uudessa sopimuksessa PL hankkii sähköbussinsa mielummin meille tutummilta Volvolta tai Scanialta. Itellä ei varsinaisesti ole Yutongeja mitään vastaan, mutta ite vaan matkustaisin mielummin tutumpien Volvon tai Scanian valmistamilla sähköbusseilla.


Jos oletetaan, että Pohjola hankkii kaikkiin vuodenvaihteessa alkaviin sopimuksiin (59, 500 ja kirkkonummi) teli-Yutongeja, tulisi niitä kaiken kaikkiaan vuoden vaihteessa alkaviin sopimuksiin 53 kpl. Kirkkonummelle tosin on luvattu myös 11 kpl A2-sähköbusseja, joita ei ainakaan Yutong ainakaan netissä olevan tiedon mukaan valmista, joten sinne saattaa tulla myös jotain toista merkkiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:22 ----------




> Vuodenvaihteen sopimuksiin tulevien jälkeen on vuorossa A2:lla ajettava 23:n ja sähköteleillä ajettavien 520 ja 530 sopimukset ensi syksynä. Kumpikaan ruotsalaisista firmoista ei ole sanonut mitään sen suuntaista, että niiltä saisi sähkötelejä lähiaikoina, eli jos PL ei hanki lisää Yutongia, niin vaihtoehdot ovat joko BYD tai Solaris, joista jälkimmäistä ei kai ole vielä nähty käytännössä.


Myös ainakin VDL:ltä löytyy sähköteli uudesta Citeasta, jota pitäisin Solaeista todennäköisempänä vaihtoehtona.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kirkkonummelle tosin on luvattu myös 11 kpl A2-sähköbusseja, joita ei ainakaan Yutong ainakaan netissä olevan tiedon mukaan valmista, joten sinne saattaa tulla myös jotain toista merkkiä.


"Perinteisen tyylin" mukaisia A2:sia ei sähköpuolella ehkä ole saatavilla samalla tavalla kuin dieselien markkinoilla, siksi HSL on tainnut hieman joustaa joissakin sähkö-A2:siin liittyvissä jutuissa. Mahtaisiko tällainen kelvata HSL:lle A2:sena?

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> "Perinteisen tyylin" mukaisia A2:sia ei sähköpuolella ehkä ole saatavilla samalla tavalla kuin dieselien markkinoilla, siksi HSL on tainnut hieman joustaa joissakin sähkö-A2:siin liittyvissä jutuissa. Mahtaisiko tällainen kelvata HSL:lle A2:sena?


Noissa Tampereen lyhyissä Yutongeissa on kai vain 33 istumapaikkaa, kun taas ilmeisesti A2-sähköbusseissa pitää olla 35 istumapaikkaa, joka onkin kai juuri se määrä mitä HelB:n uusissa A2-sähkövolvoissa on.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pohjolan uusi teli yutongeja tuli vastaan kehä 1:llä 4kpl. Yhden numero oli ainakin 944 ja korkeat selkänojat löytyi eli menossa kirkkonummen tai sipoonlinjoille?


Periaatteessa keskustelu Kirkkonummen Yutongeista kuuluisi ketjuun Uudet bussit, vuodenvaihde 2022/2023. Kyseinen ketju vaan pitäisi avata ensin.

----------


## Wreith

> Periaatteessa keskustelu Kirkkonummen Yutongeista kuuluisi ketjuun Uudet bussit, vuodenvaihde 2022/2023. Kyseinen ketju vaan pitäisi avata ensin.


Kyllä vain. Ei vaan ollut mitään käryä, että minne ja milloin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Noissa Tampereen lyhyissä Yutongeissa on kai vain 33 istumapaikkaa, kun taas ilmeisesti A2-sähköbusseissa pitää olla 35 istumapaikkaa, joka onkin kai juuri se määrä mitä HelB:n uusissa A2-sähkövolvoissa on.


Niin, rekisteritietoihin merkitty lukema 36 taitaa sisältää kuljettajanpaikan ja läppäistuimet kaikkien muiden istuinten lisäksi. Matkustajille tarkoitettuja istuimia klaffit mukaanlukien olisi se 35. En nyt kuitenkaan mene HSL:n puolesta sanomaan, voidaanko läppäistuimetkin katsoa kelvollisiksi istuimiksi.

----------


## Miska

> Niin, rekisteritietoihin merkitty lukema 36 taitaa sisältää kuljettajanpaikan ja läppäistuimet kaikkien muiden istuinten lisäksi. Matkustajille tarkoitettuja istuimia klaffit mukaanlukien olisi se 35. En nyt kuitenkaan mene HSL:n puolesta sanomaan, voidaanko läppäistuimetkin katsoa kelvollisiksi istuimiksi.


A2- ja D-tyypin (nivel) sähköbusseissa HSL sallii toistaiseksi vaaditun istumapaikkamäärän alittamisen kahdella paikalla. A2:n vaatimus on 39 kiinteää istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia, eli A2-sähköbussissa 37+3. Kuljettajan paikka ei sisälly lukuun. A1-, A2- ja D-tyypin sähköbusseista on lisäksi mahdollista saada 0,05 lisäpistettä / paikka vaatimuksen ylittävistä istumapaikoista (enintään 6 paikasta).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> A2- ja D-tyypin (nivel) sähköbusseissa HSL sallii toistaiseksi vaaditun istumapaikkamäärän alittamisen kahdella paikalla. A2:n vaatimus on 39 kiinteää istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia, eli A2-sähköbussissa 37+3. Kuljettajan paikka ei sisälly lukuun.


Juu, noinhan se menee. Itse asiassa tuo juttu lienee suora siteeraus jostain virallisemmasta ohjeistuksesta, kuukanko:n kirjoittamassa viestissä #31 tässä samassa ketjussa tuo sanotaan jotakuinkin noin sanasta sanaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kumpikaan ruotsalaisista firmoista ei ole sanonut mitään sen suuntaista, että niiltä saisi sähkötelejä lähiaikoina, eli jos PL ei hanki lisää Yutongia, niin vaihtoehdot ovat joko BYD tai Solaris, joista jälkimmäistä ei kai ole vielä nähty käytännössä.


Kyllä uutta Citywideä saa ymmärtääkseni sähkötelinä, mun mielest niitä on jo toimitettu jonnekin Ruotsiin (tai tulossa lähiaikoina, toivottavasti Tukholman seudulle). Volvolta täytyy nyt vielä odottaa että 8900:sta julkaistaan turistimallien tapaan uusi sukupolvi (jota odotan koko ajan innolla, ja aina varautunut siihen että se ilmestyy millä hetkellä hyvänsä), ja sen yhteydessä sähköversio. Voin sanoa että odotan päivittäin sitä että norjalainen YouTube-kanava "Bussmagasinet" julkaisee videon uuden sukupolven Volvo 8900:sta.  :Wink:

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Volvolta täytyy nyt vielä odottaa että 8900:sta julkaistaan turistimallien tapaan uusi sukupolvi (jota odotan koko ajan innolla, ja aina varautunut siihen että se ilmestyy millä hetkellä hyvänsä), ja sen yhteydessä sähköversio. Voin sanoa että odotan päivittäin sitä että norjalainen YouTube-kanava "Bussmagasinet" julkaisee videon uuden sukupolven Volvo 8900:sta.


Onko Volvo edes huhuillut mistään sähköteli suunnitelmasta?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Onko Volvo edes huhuillut mistään sähköteli suunnitelmasta?


Ihan varmasti kunhan 8900:sta saadaan ensin uusi sukupolvi julkaistua. Ja sitäpaitsi sähköbussien kysyntähän kasvaa koko ajan niin pätkä-, teli- kuin nivelbusseissa, joten eiköhän Volvollakin ole kiinnostusta tuoda oma malli markkinoille, kun sähköbussithan ovat tätä päivää kuten me kaikki tiedämme. Niille on vaan sen verran kysyntää joten ihan varmasti on suunnitteilla, kun lähimmällä kilpailijalla, Scaniallakin on.

Enkä yllättyis jos uuden 8900:n yhteydessä esitellään myös etumatala nivelversio, jolle riittää kysyntää varsinkin kotimarkkinoilla Ruotsissa.  :Smile:

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ihan varmasti kunhan 8900:sta saadaan ensin uusi sukupolvi julkaistua. Ja sitäpaitsi sähköbussien kysyntähän kasvaa koko ajan niin pätkä-, teli- kuin nivelbusseissa, joten eiköhän Volvollakin ole kiinnostusta tuoda oma malli markkinoille, kun sähköbussithan ovat tätä päivää kuten me kaikki tiedämme. Niille on vaan sen verran kysyntää joten ihan varmasti on suunnitteilla, kun lähimmällä kilpailijalla, Scaniallakin on.
> 
> Enkä yllättyis jos uuden 8900:n yhteydessä esitellään myös etumatala nivelversio, jolle riittää kysyntää varsinkin kotimarkkinoilla Ruotsissa.


Kysyinkin että onko Volvo edes huhuillut tämmöistä niin sinulla on varmaan sitten lähde jos kerran "ihan varmasti"?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Kirkkonummelle tosin on luvattu myös 11 kpl A2-sähköbusseja, joita ei ainakaan Yutong ainakaan netissä olevan tiedon mukaan valmista, joten sinne saattaa tulla myös jotain toista merkkiä.


Sipoossahan PL ajaa A2-lähdöt telibusseilla, joten voi olla että sama tapahtuu Kirkkonummella. Toisaalta PL tarjosi telejä suoraan kilpailutusvaiheessa toisin kuin Kirkkonummella, jossa sopimukseen on merkitty sähkö-A2:sia.

On myös mahdollista, että Yutongilta löytyykin sähkö-A2:sia jostain kolosta. Jos muistan oikein, Yutongin mallistosta ei löytynyt telibussejakaan ennen kuin sellaisia ilmestyi vanhalle 562:lle. Nykyään Yutongin sivuilla olevat kuvat teleistä ovat kaikki HSL-värityksellä. On siis mahdollista, että Yutong lanseeraa myös A2-mallin.

----------


## bussitietäjä

HelB #2223 on tehty testikirjautuminen tänään.

----------


## Wreith

> HelB #2223 on tehty testikirjautuminen tänään.


Eli tämä taitaapi olla pätkä volvo?

----------


## CarrotPie

> HelB #2223 on tehty testikirjautuminen tänään.


Ja myös 2203.ㅤㅤ

----------


## Gulf

HelB 2204 on nyt Ojangossa

----------


## Ivecomies

Aloittavatko noi kaikki 3 niveltä säännöllisessä liikenteessä ensi viikkoon menessä, jolloin jo ensi viikolla on syytä lähteä Tikkurilaan tai Mellunmäkeen jos haluaa päästä uuden nivel-Volvon kyytiin?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Eli tämä taitaapi olla pätkä volvo?


Joo, pätkis on tämä. 2201-2219 on nivelet ja 2220-2261 on pätkät. En oo vaan varma tuleeko ekana A2 vai A1  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:58 ----------




> Aloittavatko noi kaikki 3 niveltä säännöllisessä liikenteessä ensi viikkoon menessä, jolloin jo ensi viikolla on syytä lähteä Tikkurilaan tai Mellunmäkeen jos haluaa päästä uuden nivel-Volvon kyytiin?


2201 on ainoa joka on ollut jo viikon verran ajossa. 2204 on myös varikolla, muttei ole päässyt vielä ajoon. Varmaankin ensi viikon aikana.  2203 on edelleen Volvolla, joten niveliä on tällä hetkellä vain 2 Ojangossa. Ja ylipäätänsä, vain 2 sähkö Volvoa on siis Ojangossa tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HB 2204 = NMO-904

---------- EDIT: lisätään vielä kaksi klo 12:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:18 ----------

HB 2203 = NMO-903
HB 2223 = YKV-423

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:49 ----------




> Noissa Tampereen lyhyissä Yutongeissa on kai vain 33 istumapaikkaa, kun taas ilmeisesti A2-sähköbusseissa pitää olla 35 istumapaikkaa, joka onkin kai juuri se määrä mitä HelB:n uusissa A2-sähkövolvoissa on.


Tätä käsiteltiinkin jo alkuviikosta, ja Miska palautti mieliimme tilaajan vaatimukset. A2:lla minimivaatimus istumapaikkamäärän suhteen on siis 39+3, ja siitä on tilapäinen lievennys sähkökaluston osalta 37+3. HB:n takaovelliset 7900E:t täyttävät tämän vaatimuksen 37+3. Takaovettomiin tulee paikkaluvuksi 39+3. Nuo kaksi versiota poikkeavat toisistaan muutenkin kuin istumapaikkaluvun ja ovien määrän osalta. Takaovellisissa etumatkustamo on todella lyhyt. Keskiovet ja -silta sijaitsevat selvästi edempänä verrattuna takaovettomiin. Tämä tuli esille HB:n informaatiotilaisuudessa, joka oli osa SLHS:n varikkokiertuetta. Auditoriossa näytettiin kaaviokuvat ja tekniset erittelyt HB:n syksyn 2022 Volvo-sähkölinja-automalleista. Varikon pihalla oli muutaman nivelen lisäksi kaksiakselinen 2223. Retkikunta pääsi myös lyhyehkölle kiertoajelulle Vantaan Fazerilan suuntaan 2204:llä.

----------


## Wreith

> Nuo kaksi versiota poikkeavat toisistaan muutenkin kuin istumapaikkaluvun ja ovien määrän osalta. Takaovellisissa etumatkustamo on todella lyhyt. Keskiovet ja -silta sijaitsevat selvästi edempänä verrattuna takaovettomiin.


Oviväli tossa a2 versiossa taitaa olla sama kuin pohjolan hybrideissä. Näissä uusissa 7900 busseissa on hieman päivittynyt matkustamo sekä enemmän tilaa penkeille, kun ei ole enään yhtä suurta moottorihuonetta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...Varikon pihalla oli muutaman nivelen lisäksi kaksiakselinen 2223. Retkikunta pääsi myös lyhyehkölle kiertoajelulle Vantaan Fazerilan suuntaan 2204:llä.


Näiden kuvien osoite muuttui hieman. 2204 ja 2223.

Jatkan että takaovellisissa pätkä-Volvoissa on keskisillan jälkeen ovettomalla puolella 6 paripenkkiä ja sitten piippuhylly, sekin siis täydellä 5 istuimen leveydellä. Vähän eroa muutaman vuoden takaisiin hybrideihin.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> Oviväli tossa a2 versiossa taitaa olla sama kuin pohjolan hybrideissä. Näissä uusissa 7900 busseissa on hieman päivittynyt matkustamo sekä enemmän tilaa penkeille, kun ei ole enään yhtä suurta moottorihuonetta.


Näihin on saatukin sitten kokonaiset 7 penkkiä enemmän kuin niihin hybrideihin. Mielenkiintoista onko sitten kuinka ahdasta. Itselle on tehnyt aika ahdasta istua monella noista Pohjolan 7900-hybrideissä olevista penkeistä. Toisaalta en ainakaan heti muista, että kokeilussa 23:lla olleen takaovettoman Volvo 7900 Electric:n kanssa olisi ollut ongelmaa.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Anteeksi keskeytys, voi kuulostaa tyhmältä, kun en ole asiaa perehtynyt mutta onko nykyisten autojen radioissa vakiovarusteena Bluetooth -ominaisuus?

----------


## Gulf

> Anteeksi keskeytys, voi kuulostaa tyhmältä, kun en ole asiaa perehtynyt mutta onko nykyisten autojen radioissa vakiovarusteena Bluetooth -ominaisuus?


Henkilöautoissa varmasti suurimmassa osassa kyllä. Busseissa ei.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Henkilöautoissa varmasti suurimmassa osassa kyllä. Busseissa ei.


Busseja meinasin :Biggrin:

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Busseja meinasin


Volvon bussien radioissa on Bluetooth. Esim meidän autoissa: 1701-1704 sekä 1-13 on Bluetooth. Sama radio löytyt Sähkö Volvoissakin.

----------


## Pera

Nyt tuli matkustettua ekaa kertaa nivel Volvolla, Ihan hyvältä vaikutti mitä nyt pientä niti natinaa kuului ja lisäksi tässä on tilaa jopa 6 lastenvaunulle.

----------


## JRK

> Volvon bussien radioissa on Bluetooth. Esim meidän autoissa: 1701-1704 sekä 1-13 on Bluetooth. Sama radio löytyt Sähkö Volvoissakin.


Juu mutta wanhemmassa tai jopa uudessakin (VDL jne.) kalustossa meillä HB:lla on bluetooth vain omassa suussa, jos on jäänyt juurihoito kesken.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Juu mutta wanhemmassa tai jopa uudessakin (VDL jne.) kalustossa meillä HB:lla on bluetooth vain omassa suussa, jos on jäänyt juurihoito kesken.


Juurikin näin!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melamies

Mihin bussinkuljettaja tarvitsee tuota bluetoothia?

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Juu mutta wanhemmassa tai jopa uudessakin (VDL jne.) kalustossa meillä HB:lla on bluetooth vain omassa suussa, jos on jäänyt juurihoito kesken.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:38 ----------




> Mihin bussinkuljettaja tarvitsee tuota bluetoothia?


Esimerkiksi musiikin kuunteluun? Itse en tarvitsisi mutta tuli vaan mieleen, onko nykyään vakiovarusteena.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Näiden kuvien osoite muuttui hieman. 2204 ja 2223.
> 
> Jatkan että takaovellisissa pätkä-Volvoissa on keskisillan jälkeen ovettomalla puolella 6 paripenkkiä ja sitten piippuhylly, sekin siis täydellä 5 istuimen leveydellä. Vähän eroa muutaman vuoden takaisiin hybrideihin.


On kyllä komeita noi Helbin uudet Volvot, varsinkin nivelversio. Ja onneksi niitä haitariVolvoja tulee nyt jopa 20 kpl, joka on kuitenkin sen verran paljon ettei mallia voi missään nimessä sanoa harvinaiseksi HSL-alueella, vaikka ajaakin vain yhtä linjaa. Vain puolet vähemmän kuin Nobinan haitari-Bydeja, joita on 40 kpl. Joulukuusta kai lähtien jos odottaa linjaa 570, on kai enemmän tai vähemmän itsestäänselvää, että pääsee haitari-Volvon kyytiin.  :Wink: 

Ja mikä on piippuhylly? ikinä kuullutkaan sellaisesta.  :Laughing:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja mikä on piippuhylly? ikinä kuullutkaan sellaisesta.


Bussien takimmaista istuinriviä kutsuttiin kauan sitten piippuhyllyksi. Tuollainen lempinimi tulee varmaan siitä, että hyvin kauan sitten pitkän matkan linja-autoissa oli tupakointiosasto aivan perällä. En kyllä varsinaisesti ihmettele, jos tänä päivänä kovinkaan moni ei ole moiseen käsitteeseen törmännyt lainkaan...  :Smile: 

Noita niveliä tulee yhteensä 19 kpl (ei 20), liikenteen tilaaja edellytti 16:ta. Muutama tulee siis varalle.

----------


## JT

> Noita niveliä tulee yhteensä 19 kpl (ei 20), liikenteen tilaaja edellytti 16:ta. Muutama tulee siis varalle.


Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin tilaaja edellytti, että myös kahden vara-auton tulee olla sähkökäyttöisiä nivelbusseja (yhteensä siis 18), joten siihen nähden HelB hankki vielä yhden ylimääräisen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin tilaaja edellytti, että myös kahden vara-auton tulee olla sähkökäyttöisiä nivelbusseja (yhteensä siis 18), joten siihen nähden HelB hankki vielä yhden ylimääräisen.


Toki näin, HB tosiaan hankki kolmesta vara-autosta vain yhden omaehtoisesti. Olisikin ehkä korrektia ilmaista, että tilaaja edellytti 16 + 2:ta ko. vaatimukset täyttävää linja-autoa.

----------


## Melamies

> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:38 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Esimerkiksi musiikin kuunteluun? Itse en tarvitsisi mutta tuli vaan mieleen, onko nykyään vakiovarusteena.


Täytyy jatkaa kyselyä...onko parempi kuunnella musiikkia omilla korvanapeilla bluetoothin kautta bussin radiosta kuin ohjaamon kajareista?

----------


## Karppa67

> Teli-Yutongeista puheen ollen; Onko Pohjolalle edelleen tulossa vuodenvaihteen sopimuksia varten autoja jo elokuun aikana, kuten oli toisessa ketjussa puhetta?


Pari viikkoa sitten tuli 13 TeliYutongia. Ens vuonna tulee telejä 28 lisää linjoille 520,530(Elokuu 2023)+VolvoA2 15kpl,joista 9 menee H23:lle(Elokuu2023)Oli myös huhua et tulis Vdl:ää mut ei ole varma.

----------


## tlajunen

> Täytyy jatkaa kyselyä...onko parempi kuunnella musiikkia omilla korvanapeilla bluetoothin kautta bussin radiosta kuin ohjaamon kajareista?


Korvanapit lienevät tieliikennelain vastaisia. Eli ohjaamon kajareista parempi.

----------


## canis lupus

> Korvanapit lienevät tieliikennelain vastaisia. Eli ohjaamon kajareista parempi.


Henkilöauton ratissa ei ole mutta linja-autolla ajaessa kyllä koska ryhmän 2 ajokorttiin vaaditaan tarpeeksi hyvä kuulo

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

Tänään kun pääsin matkustamaan HelB 2201:llä, tuli siitä pääasiassa positiivinen vaikutelma. Ainoa isompi asia, mikä minua häiritsi oli kovaääninen nitina ja natina. Omasta mielestä kyseinen ääni oli hyvin häiritsevä, koska se oli niin kova.

----------


## Ivecomies

Olin tänään ekaa kertaa Helbin uuden haitariVolvon kyydissä, ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että jäi varsinkin positiivinen fiilis kyseisestä autosta. Ehkä jopa paras sähköbussi minkä kyydissä olen tähän mennessä ollut, ja meen kyllä mielellään uudestaan näiden autojen kyytiin. Mukavan hiljainen ja tasainen kyyti varsinkin Nobinan Build Your Dreamseihin verrattuna, enkä voi kuin kehua uuden Volvon kyytiä. Vois myös sanoa, että näissä on jopa enemmän sitä aitoa nivelbussin tunnelmaa verrattuna Bydeihin. Vähän samanlainen tunnelma kuin olisi vaikka Tukholmassa haitariMANin kyydissä, ja jotenkin tuli jopa mieleen ne ajat, kun Tampereella oli vielä matalalattiaisia nivelbusseja. Vaihdoin myös kuljettajan kanssa muutaman sanan, ja kuljettaja oli kyllä todella tyytyväinen uuteen työkaluunsa, ja kehui autoa kaikinpuolin mukavaksi ja hiljaiseksi ajaa. Kyseisellä kuljettajalla ei kuulemma ollut aiempaa kokemusta haitaribussin ajamisesta, mutta kehui sen ajamista yllättävän helpoksi ja sanoi näin että "Ihan yhtä helppoahan se on kuin lyhyemmälläkin bussilla kunhan muistaa seurata peilejä". Me kuljettajan kanssa uskoimme molemmat siihen, että tää Volvon malli tulee saamaan Suomessakin hyvän menestyksen, ja ite uskon jo että jos Tampereellekin vielä hankitaan uusia niveliä, niin ne ovat juurikin näitä Volvoja. Suosittelen kyllä kovasti kaikille näitä Helbin uusia Volvoja, ei valittamista!  :Wink:

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Olin tänään ekaa kertaa Helbin uuden haitariVolvon kyydissä, ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että jäi varsinkin positiivinen fiilis kyseisestä autosta.


Täytyy itsekin kokeilla kyytiä sitten, kun seudulle tulee menoa, koska tulin uteliaaksi. Vuosi sitten alueella pian syysliikenteen alettua matkustin Munkkivuoressa uuden runkolinjan BYD:llä. En ollut kovin vakuuttunut bussin laadusta matkustajan näkökulmasta. Pitääpä ottaa tuolle uusinta samalla kertaa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Tänään kun pääsin matkustamaan HelB 2201:llä, tuli siitä pääasiassa positiivinen vaikutelma. Ainoa isompi asia, mikä minua häiritsi oli kovaääninen nitina ja natina. Omasta mielestä kyseinen ääni oli hyvin häiritsevä, koska se oli niin kova.


#2203 ei ainakaan natissut ja oli todella positiivinen yllätys joka löi kyllä mennen tullen BYD:in vastaavat (ainakin matkustajan näkökulmasta)
Ainoa miinus on tuo ovien sulkemisääni.

----------


## vristo

> #2203 ei ainakaan natissut ja oli todella positiivinen yllätys joka löi kyllä mennen tullen BYD:in vastaavat (ainakin matkustajan näkökulmasta).


En ole vielä matkustanut tuollaisella nivel-Volvolla, mutta minua kiinnostaa tietää ne kohdat, joissa Volvo peittoaa BYD:in. Mitä ne ovat?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En ole vielä matkustanut tuollaisella nivel-Volvolla, mutta minua kiinnostaa tietää ne kohdat, joissa Volvo peittoaa BYD:in. Mitä ne ovat?


Kerron yhden näkökulman, joka tietenkin on kertojansa subjektiivinen mielipide. Minun mielestäni Volvon jousitus tuntui vähemmän kovalta verrattuna BYD:hen. Viimeksi mainituilla olen matkustanut lukuisia kertoja varsinkin linjalla 40, tuolla Volvon sähkönivelellä vain kerran, sekin oli lyhyt tutustumisajelu Itä-Vantaalla. BYD-nivelissä olen istunut monessa eri kohdassa, Volvossa vain melko edessä (etuakselista vähän taakse päin). Minulle syntyi se mielikuva, että Volvo on hieman onnistuneempi matkustusmukavuudessa. Siitä mitä nuo ovat työkaluina, minulla ei ole mitään näkökulmaa.

Mitä noihin kolinoihin tulee, niin sähköautojen kanssa se on sillä tavalla, että pienetkin koriäänet erottuvat korostuneesti, koska ison dieselin möyryntä on jäänyt pois. En itse Volvossa (HB 2204) kovin kummoisia kolinoita etuosassa huomannut, jossain montussa toki kopsahti, mutta en sitä pitänyt kovin kummoisena sensaationa. Mitä vähemmän sivuääniä, tietenkin aina parempi.

----------


## canis lupus

> En ole vielä matkustanut tuollaisella nivel-Volvolla, mutta minua kiinnostaa tietää ne kohdat, joissa Volvo peittoaa BYD:in. Mitä ne ovat?


Se on se uudenviehätys mikä peittoaa kaiken  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wreith

Pitää lähteä itsekkin kohta hupiajelulle pitkästä aikaan ihan vaan sen takia, että voin heittää mielipiteeni muiden sekaan.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> En ole vielä matkustanut tuollaisella nivel-Volvolla, mutta minua kiinnostaa tietää ne kohdat, joissa Volvo peittoaa BYD:in. Mitä ne ovat?


Omasta mielestä niitä, ovat pehmeämpi jousitus, suurempi istumapaikkamäärä ja hyvin pehmeä liikkeellelähtö ja jarrutus. Tuo tasaisuus saattaa osittain johtua kuljettajastakin, mutta en ole itse koskaan saanut yhtä tasaista kyyti BYD:issä, vaikka niillä melkein joka päivä matkustakin. Myös sisustus on enemmän omaan mieleen, mutta se onkin jo mieltymyksistä enemmän kiinni.

----------


## Melamies

> En ole vielä matkustanut tuollaisella nivel-Volvolla, mutta minua kiinnostaa tietää ne kohdat, joissa Volvo peittoaa BYD:in. Mitä ne ovat?


Volvo ostaa tuotantoonsa kuitenkin jotakin Suomestakin. Onko Bydissä mitään suomalaista?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:02 ----------




> Omasta mielestä niitä, ovat pehmeämpi jousitus, suurempi istumapaikkamäärä ja hyvin pehmeä liikkeellelähtö ja jarrutus. Tuo tasaisuus saattaa osittain johtua kuljettajastakin, mutta en ole itse koskaan saanut yhtä tasaista kyyti BYD:issä, vaikka niillä melkein joka päivä matkustakin. Myös sisustus on enemmän omaan mieleen, mutta se onkin jo mieltymyksistä enemmän kiinni.


Volvon sähkönivelen kyydissä olen ollut vain Ruotsissa ja kyyti tuntui miellyttävältä. Pitää kuitenkin saada vertailukokemus Helsingin surkeilta kaduilta. Nobinan nivel-Bydissä on olo ollut kuljettajasta ja bussiyksilöstä riippumatta kuin tehosekoittimessa. Onkohan "kaasu"-polkimessa tehdasasetuksena vain kaksi asentoa?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Uusin 8900, jota olen ajanut, on ovien suhteen ehkä surkein esitys pitkään aikaan. Ovien sulkeutumisen jälkeen kestää vielä epämääräinen aika, ennen kuin auto lähtee liikkeelle. Ja jos kaasua painaa liian aikaisin, täytyy se ensin päästää ylös. Onko näissä uusissa sähkö Volvoissa sama ominaisuus, vai onko toiminta yhtään jouhevampaa? Tuollaisella ylihitaalla autolla tarvitaan pitkään linjasivuun viisi minuuttia enemmän aikaa.

----------


## vristo

> Volvo ostaa tuotantoonsa kuitenkin jotakin Suomestakin. Onko Bydissä mitään suomalaista?


Osaatko sanoa, että mitä suomalaista sähkö-Volvoissa on?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Uusin 8900, jota olen ajanut, on ovien suhteen ehkä surkein esitys pitkään aikaan. Ovien sulkeutumisen jälkeen kestää vielä epämääräinen aika, ennen kuin auto lähtee liikkeelle. Ja jos kaasua painaa liian aikaisin, täytyy se ensin päästää ylös. Onko näissä uusissa sähkö Volvoissa sama ominaisuus, vai onko toiminta yhtään jouhevampaa? Tuollaisella ylihitaalla autolla tarvitaan pitkään linjasivuun viisi minuuttia enemmän aikaa.


Muistaakseni sähkö Volvossa heti kun on ovi kiinni ovijarru vapautuu kun painaa "kaasupoljinta". Kun taas Dieselmalleissa pitää odottaa 2-3 sekuntia että ovijarrun voi vapauttaa.

----------


## jiipeehoo

OT: VDL:n Citeoissa on muuten suomalaiset ikkunat. Satuin huomaamaan joku aika sitten.

----------


## vristo

Onhan se hieno (auton asettelu laturin alle vaatii kyllä harjoittelua):

----------


## Melamies

> Osaatko sanoa, että mitä suomalaista sähkö-Volvoissa on?


En suoralta kädeltä, mutta kuten kirjoitin aikaisemmin AB Volvo tekee Suomesta ostoja, vaikka juuri niitä komponentteja ei olisikaan po sähkö-Volvoissa.

Olen saanut käsityksen, että olet Bydien kanssa tekemisissä. Oletko havainnut niissä mitään suomalaista? (kuskia ei lasketa  :Smile: )

----------


## vristo

> Olen saanut käsityksen, että olet Bydien kanssa tekemisissä. Oletko havainnut niissä mitään suomalaista? (kuskia ei lasketa )


Suoraan sanottuna, en ole katsonut, että olisko niissä suomalaisia osia. Luultavimmin ei.

----------


## Taza

Heips! Tämä on nyt hieman poikkeuksellista mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin koska miksi ei... Eli se joka bongaa huomenna ensimmäisenä auton 2205 kirjautumisen bussidataan niin voittaa pienen tuotepalkinnon ja tutustumisen autoon paikan päällä Volvolla. Sen verran pitää kuitenkin muistuttaa, että pidän oikeuden palkinnon luovuttamisen ja tutustumisen ajankohtaan eli se sovitaan sitten yksityisviestillä erikseen. Oisko tää bueno sopimus?  :Wink:  Ja tottahan toki saisi kutsua sitten 4 muuta itse haluamaansa henkilöä messiin (palkinto siis vain ensimmäiselle) mutta kysellä ja tutustua saa ja vastaillaan parhaamme mukaan.

----------


## Makke93

Missäs 2202 on, jos 2205 kirjautuu jo huomenna?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Onhan se hieno:


Samaa mieltä ehdottomasti. Toivottavasti näitä hankitaan lisääkin HSL-alueelle. Tykkäsin kyllä kovasti kun olin maanantaina tollaisen kyydissä, saattoi olla juurikin toi 2201, en muista enää kylkinumeroa, mut tykkäsin kyllä kovasti kyydistä. Oispa Nobinakin hankkinut näitä Volvoja vuos sitten.  :Wink:

----------


## bussireitti

> Oispa Nobinakin hankkinut näitä Volvoja vuos sitten.


Ne olisivat olleet oikein mainioita keskustalinjoilla. Istumapaikkoja ainakin riittäisi useammalle matkustajalle. Hyvin harvoin ruuhkassa löytää vapaan istumapaikan nivel-Bydeissä, kun niissä on huomattavasti alhaisempi istumapaikkamäärä kuin Volvon sähkönivelissä.

Mutta en takaa ettei sähkövolvoillekkaan tulisi ongelmia talvella jossain esimerkiksi Punavuoressa, kun niissäkin vetävä akseli on takana.

----------


## Wreith

> Samaa mieltä ehdottomasti. Toivottavasti näitä hankitaan lisääkin HSL-alueelle.


Jos helb ei voita 560:n kilpailutusta niin tuskin on tulossa. Saa nyt nähdä.

----------


## Prompter

> OT: VDL:n Citeoissa on muuten suomalaiset ikkunat. Satuin huomaamaan joku aika sitten.


Ja Teknowaren sisävalaistus.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Heips! Tämä on nyt hieman poikkeuksellista mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin koska miksi ei... Eli se joka bongaa huomenna ensimmäisenä auton 2205 kirjautumisen bussidataan niin voittaa pienen tuotepalkinnon ja tutustumisen autoon paikan päällä Volvolla. Sen verran pitää kuitenkin muistuttaa, että pidän oikeuden palkinnon luovuttamisen ja tutustumisen ajankohtaan eli se sovitaan sitten yksityisviestillä erikseen. Oisko tää bueno sopimus?  Ja tottahan toki saisi kutsua sitten 4 muuta itse haluamaansa henkilöä messiin (palkinto siis vain ensimmäiselle) mutta kysellä ja tutustua saa ja vastaillaan parhaamme mukaan.


On noteerattu avoimesta datasta, 2205 kirjautunut 69:lle jo aamupäivällä, tutka todensi hieman jälkijättöisesti.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ja Teknowaren sisävalaistus.


BYDeistä tai sitten yutongeista en tiedä, viimeinen  itse tunnistama malli on OmniExpress 320LE, jossa on ko. Yrityksen stop-järjestelmä.

----------


## Taza

> On noteerattu avoimesta datasta, 2205 kirjautunut 69:lle jo aamupäivällä, tutka todensi hieman jälkijättöisesti.


 Voittaja löytyi  :Smile:  Otan yhteyttä yksityisviestillä

----------


## JRK

> Henkilöauton ratissa ei ole mutta linja-autolla ajaessa kyllä koska ryhmän 2 ajokorttiin vaaditaan tarpeeksi hyvä kuulo


Juu mulla on Airpods Pro napit joissa erinomainen vahvistettu läpikuuluvuus. Jos kuuntelen vaikka äänikirjaa hiljaisella, kuulen silti kaiken muunkin  kuten matkustajien puheen, häläriajoneuvot jne.
Juoppolinjoilla pistän sitten vastamelun päälle ja musaa jos tarve on.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Juoppolinjoilla


Tuo olisi aika mielenkiintoinen listaus: Mitkä ovat pahimpia "juoppolinjoja"? Itselleni tulee mieleen 560, 582 ja 146. 79N:llä en ole ikinä mennyt mutta arvelen menon olevan aika railakasta siellä päin myös.

----------


## canis lupus

> Juu mulla on Airpods Pro napit joissa erinomainen vahvistettu läpikuuluvuus. Jos kuuntelen vaikka äänikirjaa hiljaisella, kuulen silti kaiken muunkin  kuten matkustajien puheen, häläriajoneuvot jne.
> Juoppolinjoilla pistän sitten vastamelun päälle ja musaa jos tarve on.


Mä en kyllä vastameluja laittaisi kahdesta syystä. Ensinnäkin ison auton kuljettajalla tulee kuulo toimia lain mukaan ja toiseksi jos matkustamossa alkaa rähinä niin en voi kuulla sitä. Kuljettajan velvollisuuksiin kuuluu puuttua siihen




> Tuo olisi aika mielenkiintoinen listaus: Mitkä ovat pahimpia "juoppolinjoja"? Itselleni tulee mieleen 560, 582 ja 146. 79N:llä en ole ikinä mennyt mutta arvelen menon olevan aika railakasta siellä päin myös.


560 on pahin, siellä on hieman kaikenlaista hullua kyydissä. Kieroon kasvanutta nuorisoa ja narkkareita. 582 on lähinnä pahin vain Bemböle-Espoon Keskus väli ja näiden kanssa pärjää kun vain on itse mukava, kiitosta tulee usein heiltä. Ovat vain tavallisia juoppoja. Jauhotullintieltä (tai Pellaksesta) tulevat ja sinne ne menevät. En tiedä sitten mikä siellä on

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> . Ovat vain tavallisia juoppoja. Jauhotullintieltä (tai Pellaksesta) tulevat ja sinne ne menevät. En tiedä sitten mikä siellä on


Pihlajarinteessä on kodittomien asumisyksikkö eli suomalaisittain juoppoparantola. Siitä nousi aikanaan aika iso haloo, kun rakensivat sen keskelle nimbyä pientaloaluetta. Olis kyllä minuakin ******anut jos naapuriin olisi noussut tuollainen.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Jos helb ei voita 560:n kilpailutusta niin tuskin on tulossa. Saa nyt nähdä.


Entäs jos Pohjolan liikenne voittaa kyseisen sopparin? minkähän merkkisiä haitareita he sitten hankkisivat? ite suhtaudun muutenkin hyvinkin myönteisesti nivelbussien tulevaisuuteen HSL-alueella ja olen muutenkin suuri nivelbussien kannattaja. Kun kerrankin menestyvät niin hyvin Ruotsissa, miksei menestyisi Suomessakin? uskon että sähkökäyttöisiä nivelbusseja tullaan vaatimaan tulevaisuudessakin uusissa runkolinjasoppareissa, kun ollaan nyt huomattu kuinka paljon luotettavampia ne ovat kuin joskus 20 vuotta taaksepäin.

----------


## Melamies

> kun ollaan nyt huomattu kuinka paljon luotettavampia ne ovat kuin joskus 20 vuotta taaksepäin.


Mitä tässä muka on ehditty huomata? Ei ainakaan uusien sähkönivelien luotettavuutta edes muutaman vuoden ikäisenä. Tietenkin se on huomattu, että myös sähkönivelet jäävät helposti po aikaisempien dieselnivelien lailla mäkeen talvikelillä.

Ja en edelleenkään osta myyttiä dieselnivelien erityisestä epäluotettavuudesta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> kun ollaan nyt huomattu kuinka paljon luotettavampia ne ovat kuin joskus 20 vuotta taaksepäin.


Sähkökalustosta ei edes tiedetä mitä akuille tehdään kun tulevat käyttöiän päähän, puhumattakaan sähkökaluston turvallisuudesta.

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> 560 on pahin, siellä on hieman kaikenlaista hullua kyydissä. Kieroon kasvanutta nuorisoa ja narkkareita. 582 on lähinnä pahin vain Bemböle-Espoon Keskus väli ja näiden kanssa pärjää kun vain on itse mukava, kiitosta tulee usein heiltä. Ovat vain tavallisia juoppoja. Jauhotullintieltä (tai Pellaksesta) tulevat ja sinne ne menevät. En tiedä sitten mikä siellä on


Tiesithän että tänne verkkoon lausutusta mielipiteestä voi joutua samalla tavalla vastuuseen kuin muuallakin julkisuudessa esitetystä näkemyksestä. Kannattaa miettiä mitä täällä sanoo joukkoliikenteen asiakkaista.

----------


## citybus

> Tiesithän että tänne verkkoon lausutusta mielipiteestä voi joutua samalla tavalla vastuuseen kuin muuallakin julkisuudessa esitetystä näkemyksestä. Kannattaa miettiä mitä täällä sanoo joukkoliikenteen asiakkaista.


Lopultakin joku veti "sananvastuun" tälläkin foorumilla esiin. Että voi joutua ihan vastuuseen!

Kerrotko, Salomaa, mihinkä vastuuseen ja millä perusteella noista kommenteista voisi joutua.

----------


## Wreith

> Entäs jos Pohjolan liikenne voittaa kyseisen sopparin? minkähän merkkisiä haitareita he sitten hankkisivat?


En tiedä, mutta kun katsoo tämän hetkisiä hankintoja niin yutongilta on tullut melkein kaikki pohjolan sähköbussit. Tosin yutongilta ei ole saatavilla nivelbussia tällä hetkellä niin ne pitäisi hankkia muualta. Ei se pois suljettua ole etteikö pohjola voisi niitä volvolta hankkia, mutta pidän muita vaihtoehtoja todennäköisempinä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> En tiedä, mutta kun katsoo tämän hetkisiä hankintoja niin yutongilta on tullut melkein kaikki pohjolan sähköbussit. Tosin yutongilta ei ole saatavilla nivelbussia tällä hetkellä niin ne pitäisi hankkia muualta. Ei se pois suljettua ole etteikö pohjola voisi niitä volvolta hankkia, mutta pidän muita vaihtoehtoja todennäköisempinä.


Ite pidän Volvoa ja VDL:ää todennäköisimpinä vaihtoehtoina mikäli PL voittaa. Onhan se VDL*Citea SLFA Electric kans ihan tyylikäs menopeli.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> En tiedä, mutta kun katsoo tämän hetkisiä hankintoja niin yutongilta on tullut melkein kaikki pohjolan sähköbussit. Tosin yutongilta ei ole saatavilla nivelbussia tällä hetkellä niin ne pitäisi hankkia muualta. Ei se pois suljettua ole etteikö pohjola voisi niitä volvolta hankkia, mutta pidän muita vaihtoehtoja todennäköisempinä.


http://yutongeurobus.se/products/

Tuolla sivulla ainakin näkyy Yutongilla olevan nivelbussi nimeltä U18. Paikka määräksi on tosin listattu vain 39, joka ei vaatimuksia täytä.

----------


## Karosa

> Entäs jos Pohjolan liikenne voittaa kyseisen sopparin? minkähän merkkisiä haitareita he sitten hankkisivat? ite suhtaudun muutenkin hyvinkin myönteisesti nivelbussien tulevaisuuteen HSL-alueella ja olen muutenkin suuri nivelbussien kannattaja. Kun kerrankin menestyvät niin hyvin Ruotsissa, miksei menestyisi Suomessakin? uskon että sähkökäyttöisiä nivelbusseja tullaan vaatimaan tulevaisuudessakin uusissa runkolinjasoppareissa, kun ollaan nyt huomattu kuinka paljon luotettavampia ne ovat kuin joskus 20 vuotta taaksepäin.


Mitä on huomattu? Spekuloitko taas vaan?

Viime talvi oli kyllä lähinnä esimerkki kaikinpuolin siitä, että sähkönivelet ei sovellu juuri mihinkään.. Sillä ei ole merkitystä onko merkki Volvo, Scania, VDL, Yutong vai BYD, jos se vetää ainoastaan peräkärrystä, ongelmissa ollaan tällä tienhoidon nykyisellä tasolla.

Voisitko perustaa kirjoituksesi johonkin oikeaan faktaan, etkä puhua asioita tosiasioina joka kerta silloin kun innostuneena fanina jotain kohtaan päätät avata suusi asiaan liittyen?

----------


## canis lupus

> Tiesithän että tänne verkkoon lausutusta mielipiteestä voi joutua samalla tavalla vastuuseen kuin muuallakin julkisuudessa esitetystä näkemyksestä. Kannattaa miettiä mitä täällä sanoo joukkoliikenteen asiakkaista.


Se että olen joskus ajanut linjaa 560 edellisessä työpaikassa niin ei estä ettenkö saisi kommentoida suoraan millaista asiakaskantaa siellä on. On tullut koettua kyynelkaasu, uhkailua, itsemurhayrityksiä hyppäämällä auton eteen ja auton kivitystä. Kaikki tämä vain Rastila-Vuosaari välillä. Vapaa-ajallani olen aivan vapaa kertomaan vaikka matkustajakokemuksistani linjalla 227 jonka kyydissä oli erittäin epämiellyttävä kokemus juuri tuon asuntolan asukkaiden takia. Se että olen ollut tai vaikkapa olisin kuljettaja ei muuta asiaa millään tavalla. Työnantajana Helsingin Bussiliikenne oli kaikenpäällin kuitenkin ihan hyvä. Kalusto oli aina siistissä kunnossa ja niillä oli mukava työskennellä

----------


## Makke93

> http://yutongeurobus.se/products/
> 
> Tuolla sivulla ainakin näkyy Yutongilla olevan nivelbussi nimeltä U18. Paikka määräksi on tosin listattu vain 39, joka ei vaatimuksia täytä.


Yutongin omat sivut vaikuttaisi olevan aika epäluotettavia, muun muassa paikkamäärien kanssa. Esimerkiksi telille E15 on listassa paikkamääränä sama 30+2/3 kuin listassa edellä olevalla kaksiakselisella, vaikka tiedetään ettei se noin vähän ole. Samoin Google-haulla löytyy tuolta samaiselta sivustolta sivu nivelelle E18, jonka ominaisuudet ovat myös vain kopioitu suoraan kaksiakselisen mallin sivulta.

----------


## Wreith

> http://yutongeurobus.se/products/
> 
> Tuolla sivulla ainakin näkyy Yutongilla olevan nivelbussi nimeltä U18. Paikka määräksi on tosin listattu vain 39, joka ei vaatimuksia täytä.


Ahaa, jäi huomaamatta tuo. 




> Ite pidän Volvoa ja VDL:ää todennäköisimpinä vaihtoehtoina mikäli PL voittaa. Onhan se VDL*Citea SLFA Electric kans ihan tyylikäs menopeli.


Pohjolalla on ainakin muutama pikaladattava SLE joten joku vdl:n vastaavanlainen nivel ei kuulosta kaukaa haetulta. Saa nyt nähdä kun ei ole kilpailutuksen tuloksiakaan vielä selvillä.

----------


## Salomaa

Asiakkaita on mone nlaisia, mutta tässä tapauksessa he ovat liikennöitsijän  asiakkaita sekä HSL:n asiakkaita. Heillä on varmasti meistä poikkeava elämäntapa, mutta se ei kyllä nyt ole kovin tahdikasta julkisella nettifoorumilla leimata asiakkaita. Liittyen kysymykseen linjojen ja asiakkaiden luonteista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:14 ----------




> ... Vapaa-ajallani olen aivan vapaa kertomaan vaikka matkustajakokemuksistani linjalla 227 jonka kyydissä oli erittäin epämiellyttävä kokemus juuri tuon asuntolan asukkaiden takia. Se että olen ollut tai vaikkapa olisin kuljettaja ei muuta asiaa millään tavalla. ...


Mietihän nyt itse vähän hyvä mies. On enemmän ja vähemmän ammatteja ja työpaikkoja, joiden asioita ei julkisuudessa levitellä työsuhteen jälkeenkään. Puhumattakaan sitten epäasiallisesta yleistävästä leimaamimesta.

----------


## Melamies

> Mietihän nyt itse vähän hyvä mies. On enemmän ja vähemmän ammatteja ja työpaikkoja, joiden asioita ei julkisuudessa levitellä työsuhteen jälkeenkään. Puhumattakaan sitten epäasiallisesta yleistävästä leimaamimesta.


Mikä tässä on oikesti olevinaan ongelma? Eikä busseissa päivänsä viettäviä huviajelumatkustajia ole edes mainittu tässä yhteydessä.

----------


## citybus

> Mikä tässä on oikesti olevinaan ongelma? Eikä busseissa päivänsä viettäviä huviajelumatkustajia ole edes mainittu tässä yhteydessä.


Ei tuossa ole mitään ongelmaa. Myös bussikuskilla on sananvapautensa. Jos hän on kokenut jollain linjalla jatkuvaa häiriköintiä, hän saa sen tuoda julki.

Tuossahan ei leimattu ketään yksittäistä matkustajaa tai edes mitään ryhmää, vaan kommentointi oli samantapaista kuin keskustelu vaikkapa pk-seudun eri kaupunginosista. Kyllä niiden erot tiedetään ja niistä saa ääneen puhua.

Kuljettajakokemukset linjalla eivät ole työpaikan sisäisä asioita. Ne eivät johdu työnantajan työnjohto-oikeudesta eivätkä ole liikesalaisuuksia. Selväähän on, että kuljettaja ei saa puhua yhtiön sisäisistä asioista, esimerkiksi ajojärjestelystä taikka muista liikesalaisuuksista - mutta niitä havainnot matkustajista eivät ole.

Aivan samanlaista tekstiähän olemme kuulleet esimerkiksi sairaanhoitajien lakkouhkausten edessä. Eivät ne kommentit potilaista niin mairittelevia ole olleet. Mutta sielläkään ei kommentointi tietenkään ole kohdistunut yksittäiseen potilaaseen, vaan laajemmin koko alaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HB 2205 = NMO-905

----------


## picasso

> Mä en kyllä vastameluja laittaisi kahdesta syystä. Ensinnäkin ison auton kuljettajalla tulee kuulo toimia lain mukaan ja toiseksi jos matkustamossa alkaa rähinä niin en voi kuulla sitä. Kuljettajan velvollisuuksiin kuuluu puuttua siihen
> 
> 
> 560 on pahin, siellä on hieman kaikenlaista hullua kyydissä. Kieroon kasvanutta nuorisoa ja narkkareita. 582 on lähinnä pahin vain Bemböle-Espoon Keskus väli ja näiden kanssa pärjää kun vain on itse mukava, kiitosta tulee usein heiltä. Ovat vain tavallisia juoppoja. Jauhotullintieltä (tai Pellaksesta) tulevat ja sinne ne menevät. En tiedä sitten mikä siellä on


Kuljettajan ei tarvitse kuulla yhtään mitään, mutta kuulon pitää olla normaali. Kuljettajalla ei ole mitään velvollisuuksia puuttua matkustamossa tapahtuviin asioihin. Karsinasta ei tarvitse eikä kannata poistua. Ainakaan linjalla 560.
Karsinassa kannatta pysyä, eikä lähteä tappelemaan. Kuljettaja voi soittaa häkeen tai vartijalle. Pysyy silti koko ajan ohjaamossa.

Liputon matkustaja? Sivuikkuna on sitä varten, että kuljettaja voi katsella välillä maisemia.

Helpoimmalla pääsee kun vain ajaa bussia, eikä tee mitään muuta!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:28 ----------




> Lopultakin joku veti "sananvastuun" tälläkin foorumilla esiin. Että voi joutua ihan vastuuseen!
> 
> Kerrotko, Salomaa, mihinkä vastuuseen ja millä perusteella noista kommenteista voisi joutua.


Aina joku on se kaikki tietäväinen Boss. Se ei kenekään kunniaa loukkaa jos yleisesti kertoo miellaista väkeä milläkin linjalla kulkee.
Yhdistelmä voisi olla jäteauto, karjakunta ja bussi.

Meidän bussi firmaan tuli kuljettajaksi jäteauton kuljettaja. Kysyin häneltä minkälaista on ajaa nyt bussia verrattuna entiseen työhön. 
Vastasi: Sama kuorma mutta erilaiset autot :Very Happy:

----------


## JRK

> Asiakkaita on mone nlaisia, mutta tässä tapauksessa he ovat liikennöitsijän  asiakkaita sekä HSL:n asiakkaita. Heillä on varmasti meistä poikkeava elämäntapa, mutta se ei kyllä nyt ole kovin tahdikasta julkisella nettifoorumilla leimata asiakkaita. Liittyen kysymykseen linjojen ja asiakkaiden luonteista.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:14 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Mietihän nyt itse vähän hyvä mies. On enemmän ja vähemmän ammatteja ja työpaikkoja, joiden asioita ei julkisuudessa levitellä työsuhteen jälkeenkään. Puhumattakaan sitten epäasiallisesta yleistävästä leimaamimesta.


Otappa nyt hieman happea, hyvä mies. 
Tässä langassa ei ylity mikään muu kuin ehkä kuorsauskynnys, jos sekään.

Sananvapaus on semmoinen pikku vekkuli, että jos näillä perusteilla alettaisi moderoimaan, niin huhhei.


Suurempi ongelma on edelleen hankkimaton / asentamaton sertifikaatti tälle foorumille, olen tästä jo sanonut aiemminkin. "Yhteys ei ole suojattu"...

Täällä ei kannata operoida oikeilla omilla tiedoillaan.

----------


## Attev

HelB 2224:llä on kirjauduttu järjestelmään. Tämä siis luultavasti A2-pätkä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> HelB 2224:llä on kirjauduttu järjestelmään. Tämä siis luultavasti A2-pätkä.


Kuten myös HelB #2213:lla

----------


## ettäjaa

Huvittavaa miten tässä ketjussa (syksy 2022) puhutaan busseista joista piti olla liikenteessä jo elokuussa, mutta vain muutama niistä on edes saapunut Suomeen samaan aikaan, kun vuodenvaihteen ketjun busseista suuri osa on jo liikenteessä säännöllisesti ajamassa koko päivän pituisia kiertoja.

----------


## Wreith

> Huvittavaa miten tässä ketjussa (syksy 2022) puhutaan busseista joista piti olla liikenteessä jo elokuussa, mutta vain muutama niistä on edes saapunut Suomeen samaan aikaan, kun vuodenvaihteen ketjun busseista suuri osa on jo liikenteessä säännöllisesti ajamassa koko päivän pituisia kiertoja.


Kiinalaisilla on selvästikin enemmän varoja tehostaa tuotantoa. Myöskin akkuihin tarvittavat komponentit ja laitteet on nopeammin saavutettavissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Huvittavaa miten tässä ketjussa (syksy 2022) puhutaan busseista joista piti olla liikenteessä jo elokuussa, mutta vain muutama niistä on edes saapunut Suomeen samaan aikaan, kun vuodenvaihteen ketjun busseista suuri osa on jo liikenteessä säännöllisesti ajamassa koko päivän pituisia kiertoja.


Mitä kaikkia busseja vuodenvaihteen ketjun mielestäsi kuuluu sisältää? Nopeasti laskettuna linja 59 tarvitsee sähkötelejä 18 kpl ja linja 500 15 kpl. Kirkkonummen linjastolle PL on luvannut 5 sähköteliä ja 11 lähipäästötöntä A2:ta. Tuo tekee ilman mahdollisia vara-autoja 49 uutta autoa. Bussitutkan mukaan edellä luetellusta kalustosta tähän mennessä on vain kuusi (6) yksilöä ollut linjalla, nekin vasta toissa päivästä alkaen. Tietenkin se on positiivinen asia, että uutta lähipäästötöntä kalustoa saadaan ajoon mahdollisimman varhaisessa vaiheessa, mutta mielestäni 6 / 49 ei ole kovin suuri osuus.

Ja totta kai se on surullista, että vielä lokakuun alussakin linjalla 570 on vain jokunen sähkönivel ajossa. Syy Ojangon paketin sähkökaluston viivästymiseen on kerrottu muualla. Volvoja tulee maahan kiihtyvään tahtiin, niitä on Suomen maaperällä muitakin kuin jo linjalla nähdyt. SLHS:n 16.9. vierailulla kerrottiin, että HB:n uusi kalusto on kokonaisuudessaan liikenteessä joulukuun alussa.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Mitä kaikkia busseja vuodenvaihteen ketjun mielestäsi kuuluu sisältää? Nopeasti laskettuna linja 59 tarvitsee sähkötelejä 18 kpl ja linja 500 15 kpl. Kirkkonummen linjastolle PL on luvannut 5 sähköteliä ja 11 lähipäästötöntä A2:ta. Tuo tekee ilman mahdollisia vara-autoja 49 uutta autoa. Bussitutkan mukaan edellä luetellusta kalustosta tähän mennessä on vain kuusi (6) yksilöä ollut linjalla, nekin vasta toissa päivästä alkaen. Tietenkin se on positiivinen asia, että uutta lähipäästötöntä kalustoa saadaan ajoon mahdollisimman varhaisessa vaiheessa, mutta mielestäni 6 / 49 ei ole kovin suuri osuus.
> 
> Ja totta kai se on surullista, että vielä lokakuun alussakin linjalla 570 on vain jokunen sähkönivel ajossa. Syy Ojangon paketin sähkökaluston viivästymiseen on kerrottu muualla. Volvoja tulee maahan kiihtyvään tahtiin, niitä on Suomen maaperällä muitakin kuin jo linjalla nähdyt. SLHS:n 16.9. vierailulla kerrottiin, että HB:n uusi kalusto on kokonaisuudessaan liikenteessä joulukuun alussa.


Voin itsekkin sen vahvistaa, että vuoden vaihteessa kaikki uudet sähkö Volvot ovat aloittaneet liikennöinnin.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Mitä kaikkia busseja vuodenvaihteen ketjun mielestäsi kuuluu sisältää? Nopeasti laskettuna linja 59 tarvitsee sähkötelejä 18 kpl ja linja 500 15 kpl. Kirkkonummen linjastolle PL on luvannut 5 sähköteliä ja 11 lähipäästötöntä A2:ta. Tuo tekee ilman mahdollisia vara-autoja 49 uutta autoa. Bussitutkan mukaan edellä luetellusta kalustosta tähän mennessä on vain kuusi (6) yksilöä ollut linjalla, nekin vasta toissa päivästä alkaen. Tietenkin se on positiivinen asia, että uutta lähipäästötöntä kalustoa saadaan ajoon mahdollisimman varhaisessa vaiheessa, mutta mielestäni 6 / 49 ei ole kovin suuri osuus.


"Suuri osa" oli vähän huonosti muotoiltu. Lähinnä tarkoitin sitä, että suurempi osuus vuodenvaihteen busseista on liikenteessä, kuin syksyn busseista. Olettaen että syksyn busseja pitäisi tulla yhteensä 62 ilman vara-autoja (jos A1:siä tulee 40, A2:sia 6, ja niveliä 16) niin 6/62 on ollut tänään liikenteessä.

----------


## Miska

> "Suuri osa" oli vähän huonosti muotoiltu. Lähinnä tarkoitin sitä, että suurempi osuus vuodenvaihteen busseista on liikenteessä, kuin syksyn busseista. Olettaen että syksyn busseja pitäisi tulla yhteensä 62 ilman vara-autoja (jos A1:siä tulee 40, A2:sia 6, ja niveliä 16) niin 6/62 on ollut tänään liikenteessä.


Yhteensä tälle syksylle (elokuuksi) HSL-liikenteeseen piti tulla lähes 140 uutta isoa bussia ja näistä tiettävästi yli puolet tulikin ajoon ajoissa. Helsingin Bussiliikenteen uuden kaluston toimitusten on tiedetty tulevan myöhässä jo pitkään. Voi hyvin olla, että jo kalustoa tilattaessa on ollut tiedossa, etteivät uudet autot ehdi elokuuksi, mutta tähän ei ehkä tässä tapauksessa liity kovin suurta dramatiikkaa, kun liikennöitsijällä on joka tapauksessa ollut väliaikaiseen sopimukseen haalittu kalusto olemassa. Pohjolan Liikenne taas on saattanut ihan tarkoituksella tilata osan vuodenvaihteen uusista autoista siten, että ne saadaan ajoon jo syksyn aikana, millä helpotetaan tiukkaa kalustotilannetta. Voisin kuvitella, että PL on Yutongille niin merkittävä asiakas, että sille tarvittaessa järjestyy autoja vähän tiukemmallakin toimitusajalla kuin vaikkapa jollekin muutamia autoja tilaavalle pikkufirmalle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisin kuvitella, että PL on Yutongille niin merkittävä asiakas, että sille tarvittaessa järjestyy autoja vähän tiukemmallakin toimitusajalla kuin vaikkapa jollekin muutamia autoja tilaavalle pikkufirmalle.


Yutongin mittakaavassa PL on kaukana isosta asiakkaasta. Isoihin kiinalaiskaupunkeihin saattaa mennä 1000 bussia joka vuosi, joten niihin verrattuna Suomen bussimyynti on ihan nappikauppaa.

----------


## JRK

> Kuten myös HelB #2213:lla


Onni, että uusien omistajien mukaan tulon jälkeen taas alettu nimetä bussit vuosi + hankintanumero kys. vuodelle.

2020 persiistä kun aloitettiin numerosta 1. 
2021 taas ei vissiin hankittu yhtään upouutta autoa,

Mä tykkään kun näen lähdölle kirjautumisen yhteydessä minkähän vuotuisella tänään mennään.

Eli siis esim. 2213 tarkoittaa, että vuonna 22 tuo oli 13. hankittu värkki firmaan.

Muutkin saisivat ottaa mallia.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> Tuossahan ei leimattu ketään yksittäistä matkustajaa tai edes mitään ryhmää, vaan kommentointi oli samantapaista kuin keskustelu vaikkapa pk-seudun eri kaupunginosista. Kyllä niiden erot tiedetään ja niistä saa ääneen puhua.
> 
> Kuljettajakokemukset linjalla eivät ole työpaikan sisäisä asioita. Ne eivät johdu työnantajan työnjohto-oikeudesta eivätkä ole liikesalaisuuksia. Selväähän on, että kuljettaja ei saa puhua yhtiön sisäisistä asioista, esimerkiksi ajojärjestelystä taikka muista liikesalaisuuksista - mutta niitä havainnot matkustajista eivät ole.


_Vapaa-ajallani olen aivan vapaa kertomaan vaikka matkustajakokemuksistani linjalla 227 jonka kyydissä oli erittäin epämiellyttävä kokemus juuri tuon asuntolan asukkaiden takia. Se että olen ollut tai vaikkapa olisin kuljettaja ei muuta asiaa millään tavalla. ..._

Tuossa mainitaan määrätyn  asuntolan asukkaat epämiellyttävän kokemuksen syyksi.

----------


## citybus

> _Vapaa-ajallani olen aivan vapaa kertomaan vaikka matkustajakokemuksistani linjalla 227 jonka kyydissä oli erittäin epämiellyttävä kokemus juuri tuon asuntolan asukkaiden takia. Se että olen ollut tai vaikkapa olisin kuljettaja ei muuta asiaa millään tavalla. ..._
> 
> Tuossa mainitaan määrätyn  asuntolan asukkaat epämiellyttävän kokemuksen syyksi.


Sepä ikävää. Mitä sitten?

Toivottavasti nimimerkki, joka on linjalla 227 matkustanut, ilmoittaa tästä myös asuntolan ylläpitäjälle, jos tällaista kerran on ilmennyt. Henkilökunta voi käydä esimerkiksi sisäistä keskustelua asuntolassa siitä, miten bussissa käyttäydytään. Usein ovat kiitollisia siitä, että häiriön aiheuttajista ilmoitetaan.

----------


## canis lupus

> Tuossa mainitaan määrätyn  asuntolan asukkaat epämiellyttävän kokemuksen syyksi.


Mitä sitten? Mitä luulet tuosta minulle seuraavan?? Laitahan entiselle pomolleni kuvakaappaus näistä keskusteluista niin saa hänkin huumoria päivää  :Laughing: 

Mitä sinusta tämä on sitten? Laitahan lehdellekin palautetta artikkelista
https://www.lansivayla.fi/paikalliset/1736506

Saanko seuraavaksi laukoa mielipiteeni vaikkapa elokapinaan osallistujista jotka tänään tukkivat Mannerheimintien jälleen? Ainiin en, Salomaa saattaa suuttua. Salomaa huomaatko että ajaudut aina ihmisten kanssa typeriin väittelyihisi? Onko tämä vänkääminen sinulle joku harrastus?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Salomaa

> Sepä ikävää. Mitä sitten?
> 
> Toivottavasti nimimerkki, joka on linjalla 227 matkustanut, ilmoittaa tästä myös asuntolan ylläpitäjälle, jos tällaista kerran on ilmennyt. Henkilökunta voi käydä esimerkiksi sisäistä keskustelua asuntolassa siitä, miten bussissa käyttäydytään. Usein ovat kiitollisia siitä, että häiriön aiheuttajista ilmoitetaan.


Näin muuten saatetaankin tehdä. Olin itse töissä Helsingin puolelle yksikössä, jossa olivat ympäristökierrokset käytössä. Niiden tarkoitus oli mm ratkoa mahdollisia ongelmia lähiympäristössä.  Meteliä pidettiin tämänkin yksikön  perustamisesta, mutta ei pidetä enää. Sitä tullaan katsomaan pitkin Eurooppaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:24 ----------




> Saanko seuraavaksi laukoa mielipiteeni vaikkapa elokapinaan osallistujista jotka tänään tukkivat Mannerheimintien jälleen? Ainiin en, Salomaa saattaa suuttua. Salomaa huomaatko että ajaudut aina ihmisten kanssa typeriin väittelyihisi? Onko tämä vänkääminen sinulle joku harrastus?


Kyllä suutunkin, jos elokapina tukkii joukkoliikennereitin. Ei ole minkäänlaista järkeä vaatia ilmastoimenpiteitä estämällä samalla toisen ihmisen tekemä ilmastoteko.

Vänkääminen ei saa olla kenellekään itsetarkoitus. Yritä tottua siihen, että foorumilla saa esittää eriäviä mielipiteitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:29 ----------




> Mitä sinusta tämä on sitten? Laitahan lehdellekin palautetta artikkelista
> https://www.lansivayla.fi/paikalliset/1736506


Matkustin tuonne yksikköön töihin linjalla 227. Joten näin häiriöitä silloin tällöin. Mutta kokonaisuuteen nähden vähän. Jutussa ei esiinny yksikään omakotiasuja omalla nimellään. Asukasvalinta sosiaali- ja terveysalan asumisyksikköön ei ole helppo tehtävä. Siinä ei aina onnistuta optimaalisesti.

Tuon jutun sävy on sellainen että siinä on menty mahdollisesti liioittelun puolelle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HB 2208 = NMO-908

----------


## JRK

> Matkustin tuonne yksikköön töihin linjalla 227. Joten näin häiriöitä silloin tällöin. Mutta kokonaisuuteen nähden vähän. Jutussa ei esiinny yksikään omakotiasuja omalla nimellään. Asukasvalinta sosiaali- ja terveysalan asumisyksikköön ei ole helppo tehtävä. Siinä ei aina onnistuta optimaalisesti.
> 
> Tuon jutun sävy on sellainen että siinä on menty mahdollisesti liioittelun puolelle.


Eiku vaan onnea taistelussa tuulimyllyjä vastaan  :Cool:

----------


## Rattivaunu

HB 2213 = NMO-913

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:39 --EDIT lisätty kuvalinkki-- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:37 ----------

Kuva 2213:sta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> HB 2213 = NMO-913
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:39 --EDIT lisätty kuvalinkki-- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:37 ----------
> 
> Kuva 2213:sta.


Ei mee varmaan enää kauan kunnes 570:llä ei kulje enää muita kuin noita nivel-Volvoja eikä telejä käytetä enää kuin poikkeustilanteissa. Noi on kyllä oikeasti hyviä autoja ja mukavia matkustaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

2-akselisia Sähkö Volvoja on nyt yhteensä neljä kappaletta: eli 2223-2225 lisäksi on 2221. Kaikki ovat YKV-rekkarilla. 

Rekisterit ovat siis:
2221 = YKV-421
2223 = YKV-423
2224 = YKV-424
2225 = YKV-425

----------


## Makke93

> Ei mee varmaan enää kauan kunnes 570:llä ei kulje enää muita kuin noita nivel-Volvoja eikä telejä käytetä enää kuin poikkeustilanteissa. Noi on kyllä oikeasti hyviä autoja ja mukavia matkustaa.


Hetki menee vielä. Nytkään iltapäiväruuhkan 16:sta autosta ei ole kuin neljä niveliä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Hetki menee vielä. Nytkään iltapäiväruuhkan 16:sta autosta ei ole kuin neljä niveliä.


Syynähän on toki se ettei me kaikki olla saatu sitä koulutusta sähköautoon. Ihan Volvon vaatimus, ekana pitää olla koulutus käyty, sitten vasta pääset ajaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HB 2206 = NMO-906
HB 2215 = NMO-915
HB 2217 = NMO-917

----------


## JRK

> HB 2206 = NMO-906
> HB 2215 = NMO-915
> HB 2217 = NMO-917


HB:lla hyvät suhteet kilpien toimittajaan, kas kun hyvin aina natsannu nuo numerot kilvissä autoihin  :Cool:

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 2228 varikolla, Ojangossa. Kyseessä on A1 Volvo 7900E. 
Rekkari on YKV-928. Elikkäs 2228:sta eteenpäin on A1. A2 on taas 2220-2227.

----------


## Attev

Vastaavasti takaoveton HelB 2230 oli koeajolla (?) Kehä 3:lla tänään. Rekisteri YKV-430.

----------


## JRK

Kaverini Ojangolta moitti nivel-Volvoja kylmiksi ohjaamossa. 
Toisaalta Ojangon ajomestari kertoi että joku oli valittanut kuumuudesta samassa paikassa...

Kokemuksia teillä?  :Cool:

----------


## Ivecomies

Sit kun kaikki uudet Volvot ovat talossa, niin tuleeko se olemaan pääosin niin että Tikkurilasta lähteviä linjoja ajetaan suurimmaksi osaksi niillä ja Rautatientorilta lähteviä taas enimmäkseen dieseleillä (Scanioilla pääosin)? juttelin vähän aikaa sit erään Helbin kuljettajan kanssa, ja hänen mukaansa Tikkurila tulee olemaan (tai periaatteessa on jo) varmin paikka päästä niiden Volvojen kyytiin.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Kaverini Ojangolta moitti nivel-Volvoja kylmiksi ohjaamossa. 
> Toisaalta Ojangon ajomestari kertoi että joku oli valittanut kuumuudesta samassa paikassa...
> 
> Kokemuksia teillä?


Mikään autoista ei oo ollut kylmä tai liian kuuma, ainakaan mulla. Ei mulla muuta sanottavaa. Hyviä autoja ovat.

----------


## Miska

> Sit kun kaikki uudet Volvot ovat talossa, niin tuleeko se olemaan pääosin niin että Tikkurilasta lähteviä linjoja ajetaan suurimmaksi osaksi niillä ja Rautatientorilta lähteviä taas enimmäkseen dieseleillä (Scanioilla pääosin)? juttelin vähän aikaa sit erään Helbin kuljettajan kanssa, ja hänen mukaansa Tikkurila tulee olemaan (tai periaatteessa on jo) varmin paikka päästä niiden Volvojen kyytiin.


Periaatteessa varmin paikka lienee metron liityntälinjat 92 - 98 sekä linjat 588, 734 ja 737, jotka tullaan ajamaan käytännössä täysin sähköllä. Tikkurilasta lähtevillä linjoilla liikkuu seassa myös dieselkalustoa, vaikka ei varmaan Tikkurilassakaan tarvitse kovin kauan odoteella sähkö-Volvon kohtaamista. A2-sähköbusseja 2220 - 2227 voi hyvin näkyä seutulinjoillakin. Ojangon kohteen liikenteeseen pitäisi jäädä sähköbussien tultuakin ajoon n. 50 dieselbussia + vara-autot.

----------


## Karosa

> Mikään autoista ei oo ollut kylmä tai liian kuuma, ainakaan mulla. Ei mulla muuta sanottavaa. Hyviä autoja ovat.


Vielä ei tosin ole ollut sellaisia kelejäkään, että näistä pääsisi todellisia mielipiteitä antamaankaan. 

Sanoisin että ensin kannattaa odottaa ainakin vähintään se -10 astetta sekä toinen ääripää +25 astetta ulos lämpötilaa ennenkuin voi sanoa onko tai eikö joku auto ole kuuma tai kylmä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sit kun kaikki uudet Volvot ovat talossa, niin tuleeko se olemaan pääosin niin että Tikkurilasta lähteviä linjoja ajetaan suurimmaksi osaksi niillä ja Rautatientorilta lähteviä taas enimmäkseen dieseleillä (Scanioilla pääosin)? juttelin vähän aikaa sit erään Helbin kuljettajan kanssa, ja hänen mukaansa Tikkurila tulee olemaan (tai periaatteessa on jo) varmin paikka päästä niiden Volvojen kyytiin.


Miska tähän jo vastasikin, ja siihen liittyen minäkin aloittaisin uusien kaksiakselisten Volvojen "metsästyksen" Itäkeskus - Kontula - Mellunmäki -akselilta unohtamatta linjaa 98 (sitten kun uutuuksia on sijoitettu noille linjoille). Mutta jos A2-Volvot kolmilla pariovilla kiinnostavat myös, niin ehkä hakeutuisin Tikkurilaan. Siellä näkee jo nyt ja jatkossa näkee vielä enemmän 570:sen nivelten lisäksi A1:siä ja A2:sia. Mitä tulee linjoihin 588, 734 ja 737(K), niin niillä tuppaa pyörimään yhdet ja samat autot jonkin aikaa. Jos tällaisella ei ole omalle harrastukselle sen kummempaa väliä, niin matkustus- ja kuvauskokemuksia voi toki hankkia niiltäkin.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Pohjolan uusi teli yutongeja tuli vastaan kehä 1:llä 4kpl. Yhden numero oli ainakin 944 ja korkeat selkänojat löytyi eli menossa kirkkonummen tai sipoonlinjoille?


Tuli tänään matkustettua ensimmäistä kertaa ihan sattumalta tällaisella, numerolla 925. Olipa erittäin mukavaa, tasaista ja hiljaista kyytiä. Sisällä oli myös oikein lämmintä. En tiedä, mistä johtuu, mutta matkustusmukavuus oli nivel-BYDeihin verrattuna ihan toisessa luokassa, kun tuntuu, että nuo sähkömadot lähtevät aina liikkeelle niin että ihmiset meinaavat kaatua, ovat meluisia sekä pysäytysäänimerkki särkee korvia. Melkoisia laatueroja valmistajien kesken.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Tuli tänään matkustettua ensimmäistä kertaa ihan sattumalta tällaisella, numerolla 925. Olipa erittäin mukavaa, tasaista ja hiljaista kyytiä. Sisällä oli myös oikein lämmintä. En tiedä, mistä johtuu, mutta matkustusmukavuus oli nivel-BYDeihin verrattuna ihan toisessa luokassa, kun tuntuu, että nuo sähkömadot lähtevät aina liikkeelle niin että ihmiset meinaavat kaatua, ovat meluisia sekä pysäytysäänimerkki särkee korvia. Melkoisia laatueroja valmistajien kesken.


Onko BYD:in ja Yutongin hinnoissa isokin ero? Varmasti ovat vastaavanlaisia eurooppalaisia busseja halvempia, mutta onko näilla kahdella eroa hinnassa?

----------


## vristo

> oli nivel-BYDeihin verrattuna ihan toisessa luokassa.


Mutta, entä verrattuna teli-BYDiin?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta, entä verrattuna teli-BYDiin?


Hyvä kysymys. Nythän BYD-telejä on paljon linjoilla 79, 84 ja 88(B), lisäksi muuallakin jonkin verran. Itse olen mennyt niillä varsinkin Laajasalossa, ja ne ovat vaikuttaneet sangen onnistuneilta ja miellyttäviltä. Samoin Herttoniemen(kin) suunnalla liikkuvat A2-kokoiset BYD:t.

----------


## vristo

> Hyvä kysymys. Nythän BYD-telejä on paljon linjoilla 79, 84 ja 88(B), lisäksi muuallakin jonkin verran. Itse olen mennyt niillä varsinkin Laajasalossa, ja ne ovat vaikuttaneet sangen onnistuneilta ja miellyttäviltä. Samoin Herttoniemen(kin) suunnalla liikkuvat A2-kokoiset BYD:t.


Ajettavuudeltaankin uusimmat BYDit ovat täysin omaa luokkaansa: jämäköitä eikä ylimääräisiä ääniä. Lisäksi niissä on ohjauspyörän oikealle puolelle sijoitettu hidastinvipu, jolla voi jarruttaa sähköjarrulla (joka lataa myös akkuja). Tätä käyttämällä saa todella tasaista ja taloudellista ajoa eikä juurikaan tarvitse koskea varsinaiseen jarrupolkimeen.

----------


## JRK

> Vielä ei tosin ole ollut sellaisia kelejäkään, että näistä pääsisi todellisia mielipiteitä antamaankaan. 
> 
> Sanoisin että ensin kannattaa odottaa ainakin vähintään se -10 astetta sekä toinen ääripää +25 astetta ulos lämpötilaa ennenkuin voi sanoa onko tai eikö joku auto ole kuuma tai kylmä.


Ööh... 

En nyt tajua.  Ihan tässä todellisen_mielipiteen_esitän!

Siis jos kuljettajaa paleltaa siitä huolimatta, että hän on vääntänyt ohjaamon lämmityksen täysille ja silti ei lämmöt nousseet, mitä siinä pitää odottaa ?

Ehkä sitä, että saadaan HB:n pilkkihaalarit kuskeille?  :Cool: 

Vai kenties sitä, että alkuun sähkö-Volvoissa saattaa olla lämmön konffauksissa feelua?

----------


## Karosa

> Ööh... 
> 
> En nyt tajua.  Ihan tässä todellisen_mielipiteen_esitän!
> 
> Siis jos kuljettajaa paleltaa siitä huolimatta, että hän on vääntänyt ohjaamon lämmityksen täysille ja silti ei lämmöt nousseet, mitä siinä pitää odottaa ?
> 
> Ehkä sitä, että saadaan HB:n pilkkihaalarit kuskeille? 
> 
> Vai kenties sitä, että alkuun sähkö-Volvoissa saattaa olla lämmön konffauksissa feelua?


Pointtini oli se, että nämä kovasti kehutut uudet sähkö-Volvot eivät välttämättä olekaan yhtään sen parempia tai huonompia talvella, kuin muukaan merkki.

Näistä palstalla olevista kommenteista yleisesti paistaa näiden Volvojen ylistys, ottaen huomioon se että kyseiset autot eivät ole vielä edes joutuneet kunnon koetukselle mainitsemillani lämpötiloilla.

----------


## JRK

> Pointtini oli se, että nämä kovasti kehutut uudet sähkö-Volvot eivät välttämättä olekaan yhtään sen parempia tai huonompia talvella, kuin muukaan merkki.
> 
> Näistä palstalla olevista kommenteista yleisesti paistaa näiden Volvojen ylistys, ottaen huomioon se että kyseiset autot eivät ole vielä edes joutuneet kunnon koetukselle mainitsemillani lämpötiloilla.



Mutta periaatteessa olen iloinen "ei-Xi Jing Pingin" tukemisesta. Siinä alkaa olla liian iso tappi ojossa.

Varmaan nyt kiinahakkerit iskee mun kimppuuni tältä suojaamattomalta palvelimelta. Joten "Ni Hao" jo etukäteen  :Cool:

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Mutta periaatteessa olen iloinen "ei-Xi Jing Pingin" tukemisesta. Siinä alkaa olla liian iso tappi ojossa.
> 
> Varmaan nyt kiinahakkerit iskee mun kimppuuni tältä suojaamattomalta palvelimelta. Joten "Ni Hao" jo etukäteen


Eiköhän se Geely omista vain henkilöautopuolen. Volvon kuorkit ja linja-autot on ruotsalaisten omistuksessa edelleen.

----------


## Sisubussi

Sähkö Volvon sisälämpötila on säädetty 13 asteeseen. Ohjaamoon tulee lämmintä muttei liian lämmintä ilmaa. Näissä on polttoaineella toimiva lisälämmitin, joka toimii varmaankin kylmemmillä keleillä. Yhdessä autossa tämä tankki oli täysin tyhjä.
Sähkö Volvo karahtaa keulasta herkästi hidastetöyssyyn myös peräpää ottaa osumaa ainakin linjalla 734 Korsossa vaikka varovaisesti ajaa. Leinelän liikenne ympyrässä keula raahaa asfalttiin myös herkästi, vai ottaako etupyörä lokariin kiinni.
Muuten aivan täydellisiä ajaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Eiköhän se Geely omista vain henkilöautopuolen. Volvon kuorkit ja linja-autot on ruotsalaisten omistuksessa edelleen.


Tiedä sitten kuinka ruotsalaisten. Korppikotkasijoittaja Christer Gardell myi noin kahdeksan prosentin osuutensa AB Volvosta (Kuorma- ja linja-autot ym) Geelylle. Ja tokkopa loppu omistus on pelkästään ruotsalaisilla.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Sähkö Volvon sisälämpötila on säädetty 13 asteeseen. Ohjaamoon tulee lämmintä muttei liian lämmintä ilmaa. Näissä on polttoaineella toimiva lisälämmitin, joka toimii varmaankin kylmemmillä keleillä. Yhdessä autossa tämä tankki oli täysin tyhjä.
> Sähkö Volvo karahtaa keulasta herkästi hidastetöyssyyn myös peräpää ottaa osumaa ainakin linjalla 734 Korsossa vaikka varovaisesti ajaa. Leinelän liikenne ympyrässä keula raahaa asfalttiin myös herkästi, vai ottaako etupyörä lokariin kiinni.
> Muuten aivan täydellisiä ajaa.


Se on lokari joka ottaa kiinni maahan. Tais olla jostai kovasta muovista tehty, niin sen takia kuullostaa aina ilkeeltä. Samaa mieltä oon kanssassi että nuo on aivan mahtavia ajaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:52 ----------

Sähkö Volvojen tilanne: 

Kaikki letku Volvot on nyt toimitettu HelBille ja ovat varikolla. 

A2-Volvoista puuttuvat: 2220, ja 2226. 

A1-Volvoista en nyt tarkalleen muista mitkä kaikki on toimitettu, mutta ns. viimeinen auto on varikolla eli 2261. Voin toki tehdä listan ja sitten tänne päivittää asiaa. 

Kaikissa A1 ja A2 Volvoissa on YKV-alkuinen rekkkari. Letkuissa taas NMO.

----------


## Wreith

En tiedä onko joku päivitys taas tullut linjakilpien ohjaus softaan, mutta ainakin näyttää toimivan taas hieman kömpelösti. Viime aikoina näkynyt taas paljon enemmän paperilappuja tuulilasissa. Huomasin myös yhdestä sähkövolvosta että jos ei ole kaksikielistä määränpäätä niin teksti häviää aina kun vaihtaa "takaisin" suomeksi, mutta linjanumero näkyy tästä huolimatta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobinat #1431 ja #1432 tulivat vastaan Kehä 3lla

----------


## ttsirkia

> Huomasin myös yhdestä sähkövolvosta että jos ei ole kaksikielistä määränpäätä niin teksti häviää aina kun vaihtaa "takaisin" suomeksi, mutta linjanumero näkyy tästä huolimatta.


Tätä näkyy myös linjalla 30 Myyrmäessä siten, että vuorottelee "30" ja "30 Myyrmäki". Eli ruotsinkielinen määräpaikka ei näy ollenkaan.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Tätä näkyy myös linjalla 30 Myyrmäessä siten, että vuorottelee "30" ja "30 Myyrmäki". Eli ruotsinkielinen määräpaikka ei näy ollenkaan.


Mua ajoi äsken vastaan 212, jonka määränpää on sama sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi. Välillä ilmestyi "Kauniala" ja välillä luki vain 212 reunassa. BYD #1398 oli autona.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mua ajoi äsken vastaan 212, jonka määränpää on sama sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi. Välillä ilmestyi "Kauniala" ja välillä luki vain 212 reunassa. BYD #1398 oli autona.


Kyseessä on paikan nimi. Kuten aikanaan e21,e82 ajoivat XX Serena.

----------

